# The Cold Folks Home



## Alaskan

Do you live in a frozen wasteland?

Perhaps you have visited a frozen wasteland?

Perhaps you have seen photos of a frozen wasteland.

Or maybe you have ice cubes in your freezer, or simply want to have ice cubes in your freezer.

Pull up a chair, whine away, we promise to be supportive and commisserate with your woes, whether your woes are frozen toes or a sun burnt nose.


----------



## robin416

LOL I grew up in the Cold Folks Home. These days I live where the bugs are big enough to carry you off.


----------



## Alaskan

Ok... My current whines....

1. I have failed at getting some unrelated Muscovies for my inbred flock

2. I am ticked off at which adorable d'anvers became male, and which ones became female

3. I do not like the Leghorn male I am stuck with (no other option)

4. Even though I did manage to raise up a decent number of Marans cockerels... I don't really like any of them.... Disapointing batch. My only blue Marans cockerel, that I would love to use (especially since I think I could make more money selling blue Marans than I do selling Marans) I think I really need to eat.... Since he has zero copper and came from a light colored egg.


----------



## Alaskan

robin416 said:


> LOL I grew up in the Cold Folks Home. These days I live where the bugs are big enough to carry you off.


Which bugs are biggest?

The roaches?


----------



## robin416

The spiders. Seen a few that could carry off a cat.

1. Any chance for hatching eggs or is that too far to ship?

2. At least you have both male and female. I had 15 males hatch out of 17 eggs once.

3. Got a really nice female?

4. Copper could show up as he matures if Marans do the same as Silkies.


----------



## Alaskan

LOL i had forgotten about the spiders the size if a dinner plate!

1. I have been trying for over two months now.. It keeps falling through

2. So true... I am gonna have to mix colors though... Didn't get a male and a female in the same color (it was an assortment)

3. I have three super great females, and one good female that I maybe need to cull. So yep, I am hoping I can breed it up.

4. Nope, it can come in a bit slow... But it doesn't go from 0 to 60 so to speak ... He is now old enough now that he clearly is a fail.


----------



## robin416

I'm quitting with the numbers.

What's the issue with getting the shipped eggs? Are there restrictions going on because of the flu?

Oh, any colors that you can blend and not mess up the color gene pool? Like black or blue? 

That might be enough to get you some good looking chicks. I've bred some iffy birds together and gotten lucky. Maybe your boy is hiding some good genes and your girls will willingly pass theirs on. 

I guess two years old is about the oldest I've seen the color changes in Silkie males. Although I had one grow a tail, finally, at five years.


----------



## Alaskan

With the Muscovy I would find someone that said they would send me eggs... Then they said they had to collect some... Then they wouldn't get back to me... Etc. With at least three different people. Crazy weird.

Yeah... I cant decide with the colors... I have 3 lavender males and one goldneck male (white with golden spangles) and my females are buff columbian, a silver quail, and two white quail.

I think maybe the white quail would work OK with either rooster. The other color females are so dark though, I think any breeding would result in mud... Not sure though.. I need to research and understand the colors better.

And yep... With the Leghorns and Marans I will have to grin and bare it.


----------



## casportpony

Alaskan, I'm still tying to figure out how to get you some eggs. Problem is, all my ducks keep keep laying in really rocky or really sunny areas, so most of the eggs are no good!


----------



## robin416

And I raised Silkies which don't always follow the color rules of other birds. From this side you really are stuck for color purity. 

You'll never know with the other two until you give them a try. I was known for experimenting when breeding, it was amazing how easy it was to correct some faults with the right pairing.


----------



## Alaskan

Ok.... What is everyone having for dinner?

I am eating raspberries.,. Since the dog ate the pizza I wanted.


----------



## robin416

My dogs know better, at least where I'm concerned. But when it's the hubs? He lost a slice of meat off his plate when he wasn't looking. Told him, that's what happens when you sneak table food to the dogs.

I had to struggle to remember what I had it was so bleh. It was macaroni salad, bleh. Raspberries might have been nice to have as a side dish though.


----------



## Alaskan

Cold macaroni salad? Yep... Blah


----------



## robin416

Yep, couldn't talk myself in to fixing anything I had in the freezer.


----------



## pinkmartin

I had spareribs thawed but after working outside all day, I just didn't want to make a mess to clean up. We had ham and cheese sandwiches. Ribs tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## seminole wind

My husband went to Texas with my daughter and I thought I would be alone for a week. But NO, he's halfway home already. There's just something about retired men. He's possessive about anything in the kitchen. He gets upset if I cook and he is told to stay out of the kitchen. I feel like I'm being watched all the time. Or maybe entertainment? 

I was dying for a hamburger tonight. I never eat them but now and then I want one. I actually placed an order on line and picked up my burger from applebee's. It was very good with sweet potato fries. It was either that or staying home and eating cereal-again.


----------



## robin416

pinkmartin said:


> I had spareribs thawed but after working outside all day, I just didn't want to make a mess to clean up. We had ham and cheese sandwiches. Ribs tomorrow, I guess.


I can not tell you how often I do that. The hubs works away from home so it's just me here most of the time and I really don't like cooking for myself.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> My husband went to Texas with my daughter and I thought I would be alone for a week. But NO, he's halfway home already. There's just something about retired men. He's possessive about anything in the kitchen. He gets upset if I cook and he is told to stay out of the kitchen. I feel like I'm being watched all the time. Or maybe entertainment?
> 
> I was dying for a hamburger tonight. I never eat them but now and then I want one. I actually placed an order on line and picked up my burger from applebee's. It was very good with sweet potato fries. It was either that or staying home and eating cereal-again.


Did you ask him to stop off and make sure mine is doing well? That's where he is now.

And now you're scaring me, in five months mine will be retired. What am I in for?

At least you had some place easy to get something you really wanted. Here, it's a 40 minute drive for anything that tasty that can be carried out.

Cereal, yes, cereal. I've eaten a lot of cereal for dinner over the years. Guess that won't be happening much in five months.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Ok.... What is everyone having for dinner?
> 
> I am eating raspberries.,. Since the dog ate the pizza I wanted.


Just made Mexican Shrimp cocktail..... 
8 oz frozen cooked shrimp
1/2 of an Avocado diced in big chunks
4 oz clam juice
1/2 cup Lime juice
1/2 of an english cucumber peeled and diced
1 cup Mango Salsa
1 cup Pico De Gallo
1 clove garlic diced
1/2 can diced stewed tomatoes
Sea salt and pepper to taste

Tobasco works for heating it up but to taste...

Its a Boat load of food...

deb


----------



## robin416

perchie, you realize you're the only one so far that actually worked at dinner?


----------



## Alaskan

Man! I wanna eat with deb, or maybe have Seminole pick up a burger for me.  though I gotta say, pinkmartin a good ham and cheese sandwich can be great!

I like my sandwiches toasted though.....


----------



## robin416

Alaskan said:


> I like my sandwiches toasted though.....


That's the only way to eat them, with the cheese all melty.

Dang it, now I'm going to have to go to town and get some sliced ham. I want a toasted ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Man! I wanna eat with deb, or maybe have Seminole pick up a burger for me.  though I gotta say, pinkmartin a good ham and cheese sandwich can be great!
> 
> I like my sandwiches toasted though.....


How about a Caprese Grilled Cheese sandwich....

Gotto use good sourdough bread though.

Spread for the inside. about one tablespoon of tomato paste mixed with enough good olive oil to thin it out for spreading... Spread both insides of the bread with that.... Fresh Mozzerella sliced and cover the bread...

Then whole Basil leaves layered on top of the Mozzarella Close the sandwich up.... brush the outside with a little olive oil and put in a hot pan... when that side is toasted flip it turn the heat off and put a lid on the pan.

Takes about five minutes.... Mozzarella melts fast... Best to make it when no one else can be around to bum it off of you.

two slices of bread = 4 points
mozzarella fresh sliced fresh appx 4 oz = 8 points
Olive oil 1 table spoon total = 3 points
tomato paste = 0 points

One sandwich is 15 points.... and very very filling

deb


----------



## Alaskan

I need a drool picture


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> perchie, you realize you're the only one so far that actually worked at dinner?


LOL.... I try to cook at least one meal.... or prepare from scratch one meal per day.

Right now I am on Weight Watchers.... Working on my first four weeks. Monday is weigh in day.

There are three of us living here Grandma eats like a farm hand... Meat potatoes Greens for her are peas... In Bird sized portions.... LOL.... my son is an All Protien kind of guy... fortunately for me he fixes his own.

Though He did scarf up the shrimp cocktai... and begged me for one of those Caprese grilled cheese sandwiches.

Family is southern fried everything.... Or big ole pots of beans.... Blackeyed peas, Pinto beans, Butter beans.... Even Crazy beans.... If its got beans in it Grandma scarfs it down.

But Neither grandma or Mom cooked or cooked very well.... Mom especially so I had to learn how to cook all on my own... back when Graham Kerr and Julia Childs were the only ones on KPBS... When i was fifteen I cooked my first rabbit.... Dad loved it Mom wouldnt look at it but she ate it.

deb


----------



## robin416

And I was thinking I need to get myself to the gym tomorrow. I'm going to gain weight just reading about all this good food.


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> That's the only way to eat them, with the cheese all melty.
> 
> Dang it, now I'm going to have to go to town and get some sliced ham. I want a toasted ham and cheese sandwich.


Add some sliced beefsteak tomatoes to that sandwich.... YOu wont regret it.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> And I was thinking I need to get myself to the gym tomorrow. I'm going to gain weight just reading about all this good food.


The two recipes I shared are Made with Weight Watchers in mind. I am in the process of loosing 219 pounds... So far I have lost a little over eleven pounds in three weeks... Monday I find out If I am still on track... fell a little off the wagon this weekend.. But I hopped back on.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

So proud of you deb!


----------



## pinkmartin

robin416 said:


> perchie, you realize you're the only one so far that actually worked at dinner?


Ha! That's true. Gee, Robin. Thanks for calling us all out on our laziness


----------



## pinkmartin

robin416 said:


> I can not tell you how often I do that. The hubs works away from home so it's just me here most of the time and I really don't like cooking for myself.


I love to cook. We very rarely ever eat out or order in. I can make a steak that rivals most restaurants. There's just some days. The fibromyalgia kicks in and says NOPE. I push through the pain all day. By evening, sometimes I can't push any more. It sucks. I love good food.


----------



## pinkmartin

Alaskan said:


> Man! I wanna eat with deb, or maybe have Seminole pick up a burger for me.  though I gotta say, pinkmartin a good ham and cheese sandwich can be great!
> 
> I like my sandwiches toasted though.....


Toasted would have been nice but I just wanted to eat and relax.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> So proud of you deb!


Thanks Al.... I am motivated to live


----------



## Alaskan

PM I hear ya on the relaxing! ( or should I address you as pink... Or a.... Something else...)

I love being your cheering section Deb!


----------



## seminole wind

I'm rooting for ya Deb!


----------



## pinkmartin

Deb....
That sandwich sounds amazing. And best of luck with the healthy lifestyle. 

I need to lose 50lb or so. Was tiny til my hysterectomy. Last couple years I've packed on more and more. I lose the same 10 to 12 pounds over and over again. I was logging every calorie into an app. Helps you stay on track but it gets old really fast. I could never enjoy a meal. Every bite, even of healthy stuff just tasted like calories. I know I need to relearn portion control and such. I want to enjoy food too. That and I have a family who would never say a word about eating 10 days straight of salad and watermelon, but treat myself to a cookie and suddenly they are the food police. "Should you really eat that?" My response, "should you really say that to my face knowing I carry a revolver with no safety latch?"


----------



## perchiegirl

sometimes its wayy better to just find something to eat and chill out with a movie and relax.... Most meals I make are from the freezer... Tossed in the microwave.... A mix of cauliflower and broccoli.... a cup in a microwave safe container... a shred of cheese on top when it comes out for the protein.... and call it dinner...

Like the shrimp cocktail.... just cleaned out the refrigerator for that one with a few canned ingredients... Only real work was chopping the fresh vegs.

If you have three to four ounces of protien with each meal and make the rest out of veggies in what ever fashion you like you will be fortified for work or sleep and not ravenous by the end of the day.

I cannot eat breakfast... I cant eat till about noon. I have a work around for breakfast. Because I am up so late at night... chatting on the internet... working on my book or research on What ever.... I go a head and have something to eat after midnight... and count it as breakfast. 

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> PM I hear ya on the relaxing! ( or should I address you as pink... Or a.... Something else...)
> 
> I love being your cheering section Deb!


Thanks Al....

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Are you saying that a cup if coffee doesn't count as breakfast?!?!


----------



## pinkmartin

Alaskan said:


> PM I hear ya on the relaxing! ( or should I address you as pink... Or a.... Something else...)
> 
> I love being your cheering section Deb!


Whatever you want. Lol


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> Deb....
> That sandwich sounds amazing. And best of luck with the healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I need to lose 50lb or so. Was tiny til my hysterectomy. Last couple years I've packed on more and more. I lose the same 10 to 12 pounds over and over again. I was logging every calorie into an app. Helps you stay on track but it gets old really fast. I could never enjoy a meal. Every bite, even of healthy stuff just tasted like calories. I know I need to relearn portion control and such. I want to enjoy food too. That and I have a family who would never say a word about eating 10 days straight of salad and watermelon, but treat myself to a cookie and suddenly they are the food police. "Should you really eat that?" My response, "should you really say that to my face knowing I carry a revolver with no safety latch?"


Wether its 5 pounds or 300 pounds its all the same amount of work... building new habits learning to make good choices. I dieted my way up from 145 pounds as a twenty something to 200 pounds at about 25... I would loose five gain back ten loose ten gain back twenty and the snow ball went on and on.... Till I saw a picture of myself winning a blue ribbon for a very nice woman who needed someone experienced to ride her horse. By then I had had to have my english boots cut off me because my legs had swolen up so much my feet turned cold. So I didnt have boots... she was so proud of her horse winning the blue ribbon she just didnt see me as I was... I got hysterical when i saw the picture.

That week I joined weight watchers for the second time in my life. I cooked just about every meal and learned how to order at fast foot restaraunts.... I lost 56 pounds in 26 weeks eating anything I wanted to thank you very much.... LOL. Just in different proportions. I reached goal at 25 years old and was able to keep it off for the next five years... then life struck...

So here I am at 60... I started out at 369.8 pounds. I cant walk much any more... snapped my ACL falling off the mounting block steps in 2001. My *Greenbroke* horse stood like a statue while I was cursing a blue streak and rolling on the ground UNDER her feet. She turned and looked at me... "Whatcha doin down there Ma?"

LIgament is fixed the weight started piling on... Arthritis kicked in.... So I know pain.... Arthritis in neck knees back sometimes I loose the feeling in my fingers... Neck...

What is driving me now with this new Weight Watchers program... I am tired of being tired.... I want to move.... I want to walk.... and I want to live. and when I move back to my house sixty miles from here... I want to be able to do all the things that I need and want to make it a home again.

So the weight has to go. I can deal with the rest.

Bottom line is.... with weight watchers you can eat ANYTHING you want... you just have to count it. The nice part is most of it is and can be done on line. and most of it is already counted out for you... You just have to fill in how much.

The meetings are awesome too. you learn strategies to deal with the "food police" at home... Without taping one to the back of the refrigerator and slamming the door open a few hundred times.... LOL

LOL iHave one here every once and a while he will ask... "can you have that?" my answer is Yup. Because I dont have to justify anything to anyone except myself. and that is how it should be.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

I know what you mean Deb. I know I'm capable of losing. I eat mostly lean meat and fresh produce. Unfortunately, I have a terrible sweet tooth and I LOVE bread. If I knew no one was watching me and judging, I could eat a dozen glazed donuts in a day. It's frustrating. We need to start a healthy lifestyle thread! Not a diet one. Diets suck. Just a place to cheer each other on and share successes and stumbles.


----------



## pinkmartin

Ha! Looks like we were both typing at the same time.

Sounds like you've had an uphill battle. Good for you! Taking control isn't easy. I'm here rooting for you, and you are nudging me off my butt. I need to try again. Correction. I need to do it. Not just try. 

I can't afford to join right now. We are struggling. I've heard good things about WW, tho. Even if I did join, I would have to just do online on my phone. We are way out in the country.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Are you saying that a cup if coffee doesn't count as breakfast?!?!


No I count it.... But its hard to admitt that I have four shots of espresso and a cup of half N Half for breakfast... whole thing counts as 9 points.... thats the equivalent of most weight watchers dinners.

And as my weight goes down I will have to trimm all my recipes because my points per day count goes down as well. I started out with 51 points.. caclculation is from age height and beginning weight. YOu see when you are morbidly obese the best strategy to get the ball rolling is only reduce the total calorie intake by five hundred calories.

the fit bit says I use more than 3000 calories per day for maintenence at this point. So if you were looking at caloric intake alone they have reduced me down to 2500 calories... per day... Each as I loose weight that gets reduced more.

I suspect the most they will reduce me down to is about 30 points per day... Right now I have had more than a few days where I had trouble going past 30 points.

As I loose my apetite adjusts, My energy goes up and I move more... I move more I burn more calories per day.... and gain more muscle the more muscle I have the more calories I burn just by breathing.... This is the direction I want....

So soon I will have to completely change my breakfast.... caffeine is something I need to reduce any way... But one thing at a time.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

That makes so much sense. I have no clue how much I use for maint. I had a Dr tell me a couple years ago to lose weight stay under 1100 calories. I would lose weight but only 10 lbs or so then I couldn't get past that. After a few weeks not losing I would get frustrated and bake something and eat it all.


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> Ha! Looks like we were both typing at the same time.
> 
> Sounds like you've had an uphill battle. Good for you! Taking control isn't easy. I'm here rooting for you, and you are nudging me off my butt. I need to try again. Correction. I need to do it. Not just try.
> 
> I can't afford to join right now. We are struggling. I've heard good things about WW, tho. Even if I did join, I would have to just do online on my phone. We are way out in the country.


There is a tool out there if you can gather the money to buy one.... its called a FitBit... I have FitBit one. its a pedometer... but it senses if you go up and down steps too.... But the nice thing about it is It downloads its data to your computer and you sign up for the website. *The website is free.

*I have one because I need to know if I am moving and want to increase my movement as I can... The website allows you to track your food... again you only enter in what it is and how much...

The FitBit one is 99 dollars... about what it costs for four months of Weight watchers... But you dont pay anything more to use the website.

and again... what you eat is up to you and your choices... The foot police need not know the details...

If I cannot continue with WW I WILL continue on with the FitBit software.. I am on a fixed income so only have a few dollars per month to take care of my own business...

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

I only have internet on my phone. You have inspired me  I did find a site just now to calculate points plus allowance. I guessed on weight. I haven't weighed lately. It said 27 points plus so many a week of "fun" points or something like that. I'll see if I can find a list of food pp values


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> That makes so much sense. I have no clue how much I use for maint. I had a Dr tell me a couple years ago to lose weight stay under 1100 calories. I would lose weight but only 10 lbs or so then I couldn't get past that. After a few weeks not losing I would get frustrated and bake something and eat it all.


Oh boy doctors haven't a CLUE. They hand you a sheet of paper and say "Just eat stuff off this list"  What a bunch of morons.... Yep smart people can be morons....

1100 calories is too low... and setting a person up for failure.

There are several weight loss sites which are very good.... The one for FitBit I like because its Geeky.... I am a geek.

but Spark people comes to mind... and its free. Its an add driven site so you have to put up with banner ads.

then there is the Hungry Girl site. Shes more of a recipe person and does do input on WW.... Her recipes are awesome... Like coffee cup cake... you make in your coffee cup in the microwave.

Or Fudge brownies made with Beans instead of eggs... I have had that one and its yummy. and I betcha no one in the family will know the difference...

so don't give up... there is help out there... and within yourself the strength to deal with Fibromyalgia is a sign and a testament that you have the strength to deal with the Weight Monster....

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> I only have internet on my phone. You have inspired me  I did find a site just now to calculate points plus allowance. I guessed on weight. I haven't weighed lately. It said 27 points plus so many a week of "fun" points or something like that. I'll see if I can find a list of food pp values


EGGcellent.... Hey if you can you can go to a weight watchers meeting for free just to check it out....

the fun points is what you use when you go over if you need it... or to use for a couple of beers on the week end. They run out and dont accumulate. Boy have I used them in the past three weeks.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

I'll check some things out. I found a few apps to keep track of point values. Just need to find a list of basic items with values or an app with a scanner. I like the idea that fruits and veggies are 0. Is that correct? I love fresh produce. My favorite meal is grilled chicken ceaser salad here lately.


----------



## pinkmartin

Thank you deb!


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah! People helping and supporting each other! 

Group hug!  


I want all the :ya and :hugs and :somad stuff


----------



## perchiegirl

pinkmartin said:


> Thank you deb!


you are welcome... deep breath figure it out... I can help some but I am learning it right now as well.

Remember this is life.... we eat to live.... not live to eat...

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Yeah! People helping and supporting each other!
> 
> Group hug!
> 
> I want all the :ya and :hugs and :somad stuff


Yep I found a few on the Jail group... they will have to be added by inserting a linked picture I suspect...

Like this









deb


----------



## pinkmartin

Alaskan said:


> Yeah! People helping and supporting each other!
> 
> Group hug!
> 
> I want all the :ya and :hugs and :somad stuff


Yay! Hugs all around!


----------



## pinkmartin

perchiegirl said:


> you are welcome... deep breath figure it out... I can help some but I am learning it right now as well.
> 
> Remember this is life.... we eat to live.... not live to eat...
> 
> deb


What I struggle with, is I drink a LOT of pop. So I decide I'll quit pop and drink water with lemon. I do that for a couple weeks. Deal with the caffeine withdrawal migraines. I'll have maybe 1 or 2 cokes over several weeks and not drop a single pound. I give up and go back to my old ways. I don't mind changing my ways if it's giving results. But doing it for nothing? Nope.


----------



## Fiere

My problem is I get all geared up for my new diet and exercise program, stick to it religiously, feel so awesome, and then don't lose 15 lbs by the following Friday so I go out and eat my weight in baked goods.


----------



## pinkmartin

Fiere said:


> My problem is I get all geared up for my new diet and exercise program, stick to it religiously, feel so awesome, and then don't lose 15 lbs by the following Friday so I go out and eat my weight in baked goods.


Yessss! And how come? It seems perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Fiere

I thought so! 

I'm not a big eater at all (a normal day for me is 800-1200 calories) and I'm fairly active (I think anyway), so the fact I carry extra weight drives me right up the wall.


----------



## robin416

Here's the alert for some of you wait until you're an adult. My definition of adult is 60 and over. Everything changes, absolutely everything and then your body says, "Hey woman, you worked me too hard now it's payback time!" And believe me, the payback is big. Four years ago I was unloading 700 pounds of feed and not feeling it much. Two days ago I painted my ceiling, I've been down to doing next to nothing for days because the wrong move has me uncontrollably exclaiming my pain. 

Payback, it's all payback for unloading and stacking that ton of hay, unloading those hundreds of pounds of feed and whatever else I got myself in to that really should have been someone bigger and stronger doing it.

Of course that down time also means not working off the calories being taken in. Luckily I left sodas behind some years ago. Am not a donut junky but do like my chocolate as well as about any other woman out there.

After seeing that in print, I think I need to put my sweet tea away and go open that bottle of wine I have stashed in the fridge that's just been waiting for the right moment.


----------



## pinkmartin

I don't eat that much normally. Dieting puts the focus on food so I crave things I normally wouldn't. And sodas on top of that.


----------



## Fiere

My knees, back, and shoulder are so bad now I can't do things I used to do and I am only halfway to "adult" LOL. 

What profession did I decide to take up? Farrier. Yep, can't stand for 30 minutes without pain and occasionally need help getting down stairs but I love fighting with a 1000-2000lb animal to allow me to bend over and trim its feet. 
I also love muscle relaxers and hot baths.


----------



## robin416

Yes, muscle relaxers. I thought my doc was slightly out of her mind when she prescribed muscle relaxers for my sore muscles over my shoulder blades. I was amazed, I was without pain for the first time in so long there were no words. Except, yes, there's always an except. I can't function when I take one. No using power tools, no climbing ladders, no driving. So, I have to plan my day out, do what has to be done that would be restricted after taking one. Then head for the relief of pain.


----------



## Fiere

I'm not on prescription ones, they're probably stronger. I take naproxen almost daily and then a muscle relaxer with ibuprofen in it, and top up with ibuprofen when necessary. Don't get a bit drowsy unless I take everything at once. 

My guts are just going to disintegrate one of these days.


----------



## robin416

I know, it's awful isn't it? Take something, get rid of the pain but dissolve your stomach doing it. It's one of those catch 22's if ever I saw one. And I'm not supposed to take NSAIDS like ibuprofen because it lessens the efficacy of my beta blocker. Aspirin does doodly for the pain.


----------



## seminole wind

Fiere said:


> My knees, back, and shoulder are so bad now I can't do things I used to do and I am only halfway to "adult" LOL.
> 
> What profession did I decide to take up? Farrier. Yep, can't stand for 30 minutes without pain and occasionally need help getting down stairs but I love fighting with a 1000-2000lb animal to allow me to bend over and trim its feet.
> I also love muscle relaxers and hot baths.


I know what that feels like. I gave hoof trimming a go. Went to someone's house and they had 5 horses .....and I realized that I couldn't do it. And being high humidity and hot. It did sound good while I studied, LOL


----------



## seminole wind

We're having some awful days right now. My gf came to pick me up and go to late lunch and I ran out and gave everyone ice in their water before I left. 

Went to the beach last week and had sunblock on and a visor and came home with a burnt scalp.


----------



## Fiere

seminolewind said:


> I know what that feels like. I gave hoof trimming a go. Went to someone's house and they had 5 horses .....and I realized that I couldn't do it. And being high humidity and hot. It did sound good while I studied, LOL


Most I will do is 10 in a day provided I don't have a difficult horse. I can trim 5 and feel great, 1 truly difficult one and I'm whooped. 
It's going to be vey humid and hot tomorrow and I have 6 to do - scheduled them for the morning and evening so I can try to beat the heat but I know I'm going to be a mess. I don't do well in the heat - right now it's so humid I'm lying on the couch with a frozen bottle of water laying on me and I may or may not throw up.


----------



## Alaskan

The last farrier I had said he didn't like doing feet if the temps were over 55.  

Me, I can get lots more done when it is hot... Everything feels better when 
I am hot. Interesting though is that my mom wilts in the heat.. Can't take it for long stretches.. And she was born, raised, and lived most of her life in it.


----------



## perchiegirl

Fiere said:


> Most I will do is 10 in a day provided I don't have a difficult horse. I can trim 5 and feel great, 1 truly difficult one and I'm whooped.
> It's going to be vey humid and hot tomorrow and I have 6 to do - scheduled them for the morning and evening so I can try to beat the heat but I know I'm going to be a mess. I don't do well in the heat - right now it's so humid I'm lying on the couch with a frozen bottle of water laying on me and I may or may not throw up.


My mare is a smallish Percheron about 1800 lbs when she is fit right now she is running about 2000 lbs. Here summers are hot... 100-110... but its a dry heat.. and the sun shelter is 24 x 24 feet Mine is the ONLY place in thirty miles that has shade for the farrier.

In February My farrier quit... Hes got a regular job running heavy equipment for building big stuff like free way interchanges... he does the farrier work for extra money. His regular job has him working three hundred miles away... He passed on my number to another farrier starting out... He never called me... so eight months later Johnny calls to see how the new guy is doing... insert cricket noises here....

Then he asks do you want me to do her this once? I said Oh yes please. hes a small guy about five foot six... and Katee Wuvvvs him... But like most drafts she has a hard time holding her weight on one foot for long... so it takes him twice the muscle and twice the time to do her...

After eight weeks her feet look a little rough but not like youd expect... Her hoof wall is a good inch thick... I talked him into a six month schedual and I pay 100 bucks ... just for a trim.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Well, Fiere, nice to know a fellow hoof lover LOL. 6 is a lot. I learned my lesson the hard way about what my capabilities are. I can do one without melting. (one hoof).

Other than that, like Alaskan, for some reason I get into projects when it's dead hot. Like building pens or putting up fencing. I guess I've learned to sort of ignore the heat instead of dwell on it. But my poor chickens all got ice water today.

In Florida, the heat is what I worry about with chickens. I have found that I have half my chickens in covered pens, and in the winter I'm not concerned with the temp dropping to 29f for a few hours. It's not like up north where it can be 29f for weeks. I have all my chickens protected with shade from trees. Every little bit helps.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> I know what that feels like. I gave hoof trimming a go. Went to someone's house and they had 5 horses .....and I realized that I couldn't do it. And being high humidity and hot. It did sound good while I studied, LOL


I took a horse shoing class back in the seventies... Learned to make a shoe on the forge with a bar of steel...LOVED that.. and learned how to trim feet...

What I came away with is a genearal worshipfulness of people who can do the job.... After one hoof I was almost crippled.

But I also learned how a foot is supposed to look when a good farrier does his job....

deb


----------



## seminole wind

perchiegirl said:


> I took a horse shoing class back in the seventies... Learned to make a shoe on the forge with a bar of steel...LOVED that.. and learned how to trim feet...
> 
> What I came away with is a genearal worshipfulness of people who can do the job.... After one hoof I was almost crippled.
> 
> But I also learned how a foot is supposed to look when a good farrier does his job....
> 
> deb


Yup. I can see a good or bad trim from yards away.


----------



## Alaskan

I used to have a percheron.. When we first got him his feet were horrid. He had been shod, and his feet hadn't been taken care of as often as they should have been.

I had his shoes taken off, and his hoof walls were super thin, as well as pulled away from the middle. At first he kept getting thrush.. I think partly because the wall was pulled away from the hoof... 

The first two farriers were intimidated by him, so Buzz wouldn't behave, and they couldn't give him a good trim.

FINALLY I found farrier number three, and he was awesome. He wasn't at all intimidated. Buzz acted up, the farrier smacked him and then stepped aside. When Buzz saw that he was being ignored he totally calmed down and decided to behave just perfectly. I think the farrier only had to smack him three times total, and after that Buzz was an absolute angel.

That last farrier, over about a year, finally got Buzz's feet to be gorgeous! Dang was I proud of Buzz's new feet!


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> I used to have a percheron.. When we first got him his feet were horrid. He had been shod, and his feet hadn't been taken care of as often as they should have been.
> 
> I had his shoes taken off, and his hoof walls were super thin, as well as pulled away from the middle. At first he kept getting thrush.. I think partly because the wall was pulled away from the hoof...
> 
> The first two farriers were intimidated by him, so Buzz wouldn't behave, and they couldn't give him a good trim.
> 
> FINALLY I found farrier number three, and he was awesome. He wasn't at all intimidated. Buzz acted up, the farrier smacked him and then stepped aside. When Buzz saw that he was being ignored he totally calmed down and decided to behave just perfectly. I think the farrier only had to smack him three times total, and after that Buzz was an absolute angel.
> 
> That last farrier, over about a year, finally got Buzz's feet to be gorgeous! Dang was I proud of Buzz's new feet!


Did he have seedy toe...? bad shoing bad bad... Barefoot is best if they arent working on concrete or rocky ground... though it would take time to build the wall up thorugh good food and good trimming.

I have had people that I respected as trainers tell me flat out Drafts should NOT go barefoot... they carry too much weight they need the shoe for support..... Um... NO If they are standing up on their walls as they should be that is where the hoof strength is.

Katee has never been shod. never needed it. I had considered doing commercial work with her If I were then she would get good shoes with toe clips and rubber inserts.... The farrier I spoke to says what he does is sent the Amish a tracing and they send him the shoes already made up... all he has to do is put them on properly... meaning hot shoeing... the shoes alone cost 400 dollars putting them on was a hundred.... But. They are good for a years worth of resets... and the rubber inserts get changed out when they wear out. Hard to explain....

But they give good shock absorption on concrete and asphalt as well as traction... Caution though because horses feet are supposed to slip when they move along... These types of shoes hinder that.

The other option is boots... they run about twice the price of shoes... But... you take em off when they are not needed. And they can rework them after a year or two.... They come in sizes from Mini to very large draft. And they can do custom to fit your horse.

My Arab gelding had a slightly clubbed foot so they could have accommodated the difference between his hooves as well.

http://www.hoofwings.com/index.html

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, I have heard that too.... That drafts can't be barefoot.  ... It just took a LONG time for Buzz's feet to recover.. But they did, they were better every single year. It maybe took five years before they were perfect, super thick walls and just picture perfect!

I looked into boots, wondered if we might ever need them because of the ice.... But Buzz was super smart, extremely sure-footed, and always careful, no problems, he didn't need them.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Yeah, I have heard that too.... That drafts can't be barefoot.  ... It just took a LONG time for Buzz's feet to recover.. But they did, they were better every single year. It maybe took five years before they were perfect, super thick walls and just picture perfect!
> 
> I looked into boots, wondered if we might ever need them because of the ice.... But Buzz was super smart, extremely sure-footed, and always careful, no problems, he didn't need them.


Thats Percherons.... they are known for knowing where their feet are most of the time... I have seen my girl walk into a deadfall of tree branches to get a tasty morsel... find out she couldnt turn around.... so she backed out carefully stepping in her own previous foot steps. Historically they were the ones use on the docks for shipping... Because they could as a team work their way around some very tretcherous surroundings...

Then Park it... I have seen those demos... gives me goose bumps every time.

They were also the ones used in the firestations... either pure or Crosses... Because they can get up and GO when necessary....

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Yep! They are gorgeous when they GO!!


----------



## seminole wind

Anyone see this commercial?


----------



## seminole wind

Anyone see this chicken commercial???


----------



## seminole wind

Okay one more


----------



## robin416

Sadly I'm on such limited bandwidth I very rarely watch videos of any kind.


----------



## Fiere

Drafts have a lot of weight on the foot and are prone to separation of the hoof wall which leads to seedy toe and white line disease. If trimmed a little more frequently to keep the length in check and promote a short upright hoof wall they have beautiful feet, stunningly beautiful feet. If not, they have the worst feet I've ever seen. 
I do a barefoot performance trim - it is not a natural mumbo jumbo thing as most expect. I promote a short upright hoof with good wide frogs to support proper hoof function. I firmly believe that a healthy hoof doesn't need shoes but I am not opposed to shoes if the horse is in work that requires them (like sliders for reiners or corks for jumpers) or a hoof that needs the support of a shoe to mask the issues at hand while they heal. When I find my next show horse I will put sliders on its hinds if it can compete at competition level to require them - though I will be trimming its feet beforehand to my specifications lol!

I'm 5'4, and 160lbs. I physically can't out-muscle a horse so I don't even bother trying. I pride myself in having the patience of a saint with horses and I position myself to where the horse is comfortable to work on them. I only smack a horse if they kick to connect, I am so calm and quiet with them that when I raise my voice they know they're in trouble and usually stop at that. It's amazing how many horses most farriers won't do that I can sit on the ground and trim, simply because they couldn't physically do what the farrier asked so they kicked and then got a crack with the rasp for it, thus they hated the farrier. The only truly bad clients I have are spoiled sour by their owners and just refuse to do what it asked of them - not going to lie Id love to take them out back and have a come to Jesus party lol.
Drafts I take my husband to help, put a cotton lead round the fetlock and pick up their foot, then get my husband to hold it over their back. Keeps the horse more cantered under their point of gravity and they can lean all they want because their own body takes the brunt of it. So much easier than trying to get him to hold up a size 10 foot while I trim it. I want to get one of them fancy hoof stands at has the cup for holding the foot, next time I have a spare few hundred dollars it's mine I swear!


----------



## perchiegirl

Here is the docking procedure






deb


----------



## Alaskan

Fiere, I totally agree! And I think I vaguely remember that when we first got him that he had a touch of white line disease. His feet just hadn't been taken care of.  

Buzz is a wonderful horse, and actually easy to deal with, as long as you don't let him intimidate you.

Seminole, those are good videos! I really like the car one. 

Deb, well trained horses are such a joy to watch.


----------



## seminole wind

Those are my favorites.

Anyone a fan of Dressage?


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Those are my favorites.
> 
> Anyone a fan of Dressage?


My Max was grand prix level dressage.


----------



## Alaskan

I like rodeo better.... Or carriage racing, horse pulls, or the cross country horse racing. 

Jumping is fun to watch too.


----------



## Fiere

I board at an eventing facility, I adore watching them train. My barn owners horse is stunning over fences and in dressage. 
I learned to drive before I learned to ride, then I trained/currently ride western pleasure and reining. My mare is western pleasure and halter bred so she's built like a beer keg on broom sticks and is slower than molasses in January. Love her. 

Currently I'm looking for something a little more athletic that I can rein with and then my daughter can show my mare. Due to show regulations we both can't use her as my kid would ride her as a pony and therefore she'd only be eligible for pony classes. Sucks for me but the mare excels as a small fry/youth mount and my daughter loves her.


----------



## Alaskan

Sounds like a wonderful plan.


----------



## Fiere

They make a pretty cute pair, too!


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan, you were right about the cold folks. Already 90 posts! Where is bamadude? Or should I ask?


----------



## seminole wind

I get up and before I've even had my coffee, hubby tells me that Verizon has slowed down our internet service because someone tried to download a copyrighted song. First off we have no idea what that is, and how to avoid it, or anything. Then it asks for a $35 fee for an appeal? I'll be darned if I'm paying 35 bucks for something we don't even know how we did.

There may be an internet carrier change in the near future. This one bites. In the past week I've never had to reset the modem so many times. DO NOT THREATEN MY INTERNET SERVICE!!!!


----------



## Alaskan

I am with you.... I could live without many things... Like bathing and clean clothes... But do NOT touch my internet!


----------



## robin416

Who else is in the house besides you two? It's either a time to say that's a no, no or check your computer. It might not have come from your computer at all but a problem with someone having access that shouldn't. 

I seem to be having the issues with the forum hanging up. So question 1. Is it my computer?


----------



## Nm156

I've had a few issues with the forum locking up the past couple days. Seems like it is getting hung up on loading ads.


----------



## robin416

Interesting, NM. That thought had flittered through my head too. Seems to be a recent problem.


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> My Max was grand prix level dressage.


Piaffe and passage did you get to experience it? I have only ridden Passage once quite by accident

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> Interesting, NM. That thought had flittered through my head too. Seems to be a recent problem.


I just experienced a lock up trying to submitt my coop on the coop page... No error messages just a blank page... so I closed the window.

i have an ad blocker on my firefox.... I wonder if thats getting in the way. It stops popup windows.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin

I've had multiple times the last couple days where my post won't load. Them it's gone.


----------



## pinkmartin

I am on the app and only have internet on my android. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## robin416

perchiegirl said:


> Piaffe and passage did you get to experience it? I have only ridden Passage once quite by accident
> 
> deb


Other than seeing others riding in it, no.


----------



## robin416

Maybe we should play in other areas to see if it's a system problem or a browser issue. I've had the slow down/lock up happening with Chrome and using adblocker.


----------



## Nm156

Chrome here,no ad block.


----------



## seminole wind

Robin what did you do with your grand prix horse?

I have a Tennessee walker . She has offered me walks in place . So we are now working on classical methods , balance, and then a piaffe. We're not showing just working on some interesting stuff. Just playing around.


----------



## robin416

Max had to be down at about 21 years old some years back.


----------



## Alaskan

Sheesh! Siren is going and going! I sure hope it isn't coming up towards me. Just sent the boy to check... 

Nope... It passed the road to us....


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> Max had to be down at about 21 years old some years back.


I have lost several over the years its never easy.

deb


----------



## robin416

No, Deb, it isn't. It was months before I could go down to the barn. A couple of years later I bought two mares but my heart was never in it with them and wasn't sad when I sold them and their foals.


----------



## Fiere

It totally isnt. I put one of mine down unexpectedly in January - took 2 weeks to get a backhoe out. I was borderline certifiable for most of that time


----------



## perchiegirl

Fiere said:


> It totally isnt. I put one of mine down unexpectedly in January - took 2 weeks to get a backhoe out. I was borderline certifiable for most of that time


----------



## seminole wind

perchiegirl said:


>


That's really awful. I can imagine what you were going thru.

Hmmm. The neighbor had a lot of chickens, but we don't here them lately. And another one of his had moved over here a month or so ago. She now has her place on the roost.


----------



## Alaskan

Seminole... What do you think happened with the neighbors chickens?

Does she let them run all over your place?


----------



## pinkmartin

Me too. I use it for everything.


----------



## pinkmartin

Ugh. Stupid phone.


----------



## Alaskan

Pink The reason it is a stupid phone, is because it us a smart phone!!!!


----------



## pinkmartin

Lol I'm prolly just not smart enough for the phone. Drives me crazy


----------



## Alaskan

Windows 8 drives me crazy... I just want a huge hammer ALL OF THE TIME!!!

I have to keep repeating "expensive new computer, do not break it!"


----------



## pinkmartin

Lololololol


----------



## robin416

Alaskan said:


> Windows 8 drives me crazy... I just want a huge hammer ALL OF THE TIME!!!
> 
> I have to keep repeating "expensive new computer, do not break it!"


You make me so glad I got 7 when I had to replace my computer last year.

I've turned off auto updates and check each one now to make sure it has nothing to do with 10 because it seems to be jam packed with issues. And that P2P thing with updates? They want to use my limited data to update others computers? I don't think so.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Windows 8 drives me crazy... I just want a huge hammer ALL OF THE TIME!!!
> 
> I have to keep repeating "expensive new computer, do not break it!"


LOL



robin416 said:


> You make me so glad I got 7 when I had to replace my computer last year.
> 
> I've turned off auto updates and check each one now to make sure it has nothing to do with 10 because it seems to be jam packed with issues. And that P2P thing with updates? They want to use my limited data to update others computers? I don't think so.


I did that when I replaced my computer last year as well... Too many things I need to run flawlessly on my original. As soon as they announce they will stop supporting Windows 7, I will stop the updates. though Maybe I should have done like you Robin.

One thing though. I have a friend whos a College professor in Santa Fe NM... She just updated to Windows 10. Because she teaches Microsoft Office ... out of necessity she had to install Windows 10 She says outside of some issues with Outlook she likes the jump to 10 a lot. Outlook within companies is an awesome tool. I hope they debug it.

Knock on wood that the internet continues to play with 7 well... because unitll It doesnt I will be sticking with 7.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan said:


> Seminole... What do you think happened with the neighbors chickens?
> 
> Does she let them run all over your place?


I went and peeked over the fence and saw some chickens in his pen. I imagine that the rooster died. I have 2 of his daughters living here and his full sister, and his nephew. All big blue Jersey Giants.

Which reminds me, the hen who wandered over here and stayed-she needs to be wormed and powdered.


----------



## seminole wind

I have a new laptop and windows 10. I like windows 10. But it was like windows 8 overkill. Tiles and 2 lists on the main page. I didn't know if I should put stuff on a list or a tile. I changed everything to tiles and a pull down list. I do love the tiles. But since I got it, my keyboard skips letters or freezes for a few seconds, it's really odd. I uninstalled and reinstalled the keyboard. Now it just does it if the computer gets hot or warm. I keep downloading the updates because they usually fix the bugs-eventually. 

Just really annoying.


----------



## robin416

What was the one that was a big bust about 8 years ago? I had to replace that computer too, got the latest & greatest OS (said with sarcasm) loaded software and did updates. But the OS kept crashing, hours spent on the phone with TS, they blamed my software. The third time it happened I hadn't loaded any of my software and it crashed again. 

Turns out is was the MS updates crashing it.

Some of the more recent security updates have caused issues for others too. I've decided it's best to do one at a time, check to see if everything is running right and if not, delete the latest update. Letting all of them happen at once just means having to dump everything and start over one by one.


----------



## Alaskan

What I super dislike is them trying to sync everything with the cloud... Suck all of my data into the ether! 

Blach!


----------



## pinkmartin

So from what I understand, Seminoles neighbor is running out of chickens cuz Seminole is stealing them.... Lol


----------



## Alaskan

Awesome! A rustler!


----------



## perchiegirl

Just came back from Costco... 100 fliping degrees BEFORE noon 








was going to go to the house today.... NOT going to happen.

deb


----------



## robin416

Alaskan said:


> What I super dislike is them trying to sync everything with the cloud... Suck all of my data into the ether!
> 
> Blach!


Yep, that P2P thing is going to hit a lot of people on limited bandwidth.


----------



## seminole wind

between that cloud and Google apps, they are so pushy and sneaky about getting into the computer, I uninstall them on principle alone.


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> between that cloud and Google apps, they are so pushy and sneaky about getting into the computer, I uninstall them on principle alone.


Where 10 is concerned they've taken a lot of the individual choices away. Like updates, you can't turn them off. You can't pick and choose what you want downloaded. With 10 you also have to be super careful about privacy settings and even then it's been reported there are things still reported about your personal use.

No, they can keep 10 until they make some big changes to it. I might have to move over to Apple when this computer goes belly up.


----------



## seminole wind

Oh of course. If I look at cameras, I am bombarded with camera ads. If I look at rugs, I'm bombarded with rug ads. Nothing's a secret. 

Interesting story. I had Vista ages ago. I had to buy a big thick book to figure out how to do things. This author knew everything inside out and could put it into steps. I found out so much I loved Vista. It was so customizable and most people never knew how much you could get out of that program. So it was hated. Windows 7,8, and 10 , all the customizable stuff is taken away I guess for all the people that can't read or can't figure anything out. 

The only things I like Google for are Earth, and their search on my cell phone that I say "Okay Google" and it's alert to your voice and what you say. My daughter was showing us all Siri, her secretary, and I said I could do the same thing with "okay google". Only Google is less personal which was fine with me, LOL. We were asking things like "who is Madonna?" and google beat siri at that one.


----------



## Alaskan

That is scary about windows 10 sucking up your data and giving you so much less control!

It totally freaks me out!

If I scream like a kid until they do what I want, will they stop treating me like a kid and let me be an adult!??!?!????


----------



## pinkmartin

I don't wanna be an adult, yet I wanna do things how I want.


----------



## seminole wind

It's hard. Erase your history, cookies, every time you're on, log off every site, do your browsing without signing in to a site until you buy something. Someone should make a software program called Incognito.


----------



## Alaskan

I bet something like that is out there.... Dunno where or what though


----------



## robin416

Said tongue in cheek? Since Chrome does have Incognito.


----------



## perchiegirl

so does firefox


----------



## robin416

Ahh, I had so many issues with FF that I quit using it.


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> Ahh, I had so many issues with FF that I quit using it.


I been shuffling back and forth between the two over the past couple of years.. Software for a puzzle game that I use seems to really be happy with FF. So I stuck.

Each uses the same free pop up blocker so I dont get all the movie style ads along the border... That was when I was using a six year old computer. When I had the current one built I just kept it.

I really reallly really like SSD memory. I couldnt afford a TB when I had it built but will be adding one soon. Then I can get rid of my external hard drive.

What I really want is a TB external for Back up duty... Too many thousands of pictures over the years need safe storage.

There is room in my tower to put a removable drive for back up...

When I get some work going some of my files can be 10GB. So storage will be very important because I refuse to do Cloud. Dropbox seems to be a good alternative for file sharing with specific people.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> Said tongue in cheek? Since Chrome does have Incognito.


Explain tongue in cheek? Like an example for us slow at comprehension.


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> Ahh, I had so many issues with FF that I quit using it.


Firefox is going under. Too much competition. Aside from Umbutu, windows is the only non apple OS. For years. That's kinda weird. You would think they would have competition by now.

I had a laptop that was Google Chrome, and I had to get apps from the google store. But out of the 3 apps I tried for picture edit (easy edit) and storage, they were awful and hard. I would have to click on each picture to bring it over to edit it. I hated Chrome OS. I didn't want to have to shop for apps. Windows is very easy. They changed it for windows 10, but at least it's there. On 8 , everytime I downloaded windows gallery it brought with it all this bloatware that I had to spend time uninstalling it, but it never left gallery. I gave up and went back to windows.


----------



## seminole wind

perchiegirl said:


> I been shuffling back and forth between the two over the past couple of years.. Software for a puzzle game that I use seems to really be happy with FF. So I stuck.
> 
> Each uses the same free pop up blocker so I dont get all the movie style ads along the border... That was when I was using a six year old computer. When I had the current one built I just kept it.
> 
> I really reallly really like SSD memory. I couldnt afford a TB when I had it built but will be adding one soon. Then I can get rid of my external hard drive.
> 
> What I really want is a TB external for Back up duty... Too many thousands of pictures over the years need safe storage.
> 
> There is room in my tower to put a removable drive for back up...
> 
> When I get some work going some of my files can be 10GB. So storage will be very important because I refuse to do Cloud. Dropbox seems to be a good alternative for file sharing with specific people.
> 
> deb


So do you have to open your removable drive to mess with or send pictures to a forum? On occasion, I suck my picture copies into a flash drive for storage, or copy to flickr. But I don't put too many pictures on each flash because if one breaks, at least not all the pictures are on it.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> So do you have to open your removable drive to mess with or send pictures to a forum? On occasion, I suck my picture copies into a flash drive for storage, or copy to flickr. But I don't put too many pictures on each flash because if one breaks, at least not all the pictures are on it.


Removable hard drive is a 250GB Western digital linked by USB cable.... My computer sees it as an extra hard drive.

I actually run a few simple games from it. That whole crash thing is why I want to go to a SSD external for back up.

I dont have a good camera but Have been archiving all our home photos for preservation. Good scanner and I have actually restored old photos by scanning in the negatives at very very high resolution. Flip the negative and voila a new unscratched un bleached photo.

having a TB external will allow me to archive my SolidWorks files... some of them are not just a file but a family of files which feed info into a master file.... Parent child.... In order to change a screw out on a whole assembly it allows analysis to follow through ALL the mechanisms it affects... You get model failure and it flags where... you search that out and fix the issue... you can even tie Hole sizes to the hardware so when you change out the hardware it follows through the whole assembly and adjusts the materials. Holes run together Oops got to exclude that one...

Comes in handy when you are doing Electromechanical packaging... Circuit boards in metal housings.... Some of them have to have vent holes but the vent holes have to be spaced so Microwaves cant excape...

deb


----------



## robin416

I no longer use my computer for much intense computing so I don't really worry about external hard drives.

The google apps I use are to block ads and gifs that are animated, that's pretty much it. Any photos are done on the computer software because using the cloud uses to much data.


----------



## perchiegirl

robin416 said:


> I no longer use my computer for much intense computing so I don't really worry about external hard drives.
> 
> The google apps I use are to block ads and gifs that are animated, that's pretty much it. Any photos are done on the computer software because using the cloud uses to much data.


I am hoping to make some income either by photo restoration or Doing design work either designing mechanisms or Graphic design... Logos and such. Or all of the above. If I can I can work from Anywhere in the US.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Nice! That's a good thing you have talent for.


----------



## casportpony

Hey Deb, did you know that I used to do PCB design?


----------



## perchiegirl

casportpony said:


> Hey Deb, did you know that I used to do PCB design?


OMG.... LOL... I was the one that provided the Mechanical Constraints to teh PCB designers... That whole interface thing. Explains your attention to detail... LOL

So you are familiar with Gerber plots... I did some fill in work to help out "fixing" a contracted design... Boy oh boy my hats off to ya.

My sons dad is a PCB Desinger... somewhere... Havent heard from him in about 20 years... Havent seen him since the day I told him I was pregnant...  Its all good.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Nice! That's a good thing you have talent for.


I love photo editing but its a very competitive field... Been known to erase backgrounds and replace them with something else... Soo much fun. A woman wanted a bunch of her horses pictures cleaned up for a calendar.

The scenery was lovely but there were these Gawdaweful objects all over the place... Trash, Buckets, hoses, weeds, tumbled down fencing.... The hardest parts are where the coat is fuzzedup a little and not smooth to the body... Imagine drawing with Hair.... LOL.

Corel photo edit is the software I use. Getting pretty handy with it. I need to up grade to the latest and greatist...

deb


----------



## casportpony

Generated many gerbers, lol.


----------



## casportpony

I really need to learn how to edit photos. I can't even figure out how to add simple text to them.


----------



## seminole wind

I guess I would post the pictures then go back and edit and add text.


----------



## perchiegirl

casportpony said:


> I really need to learn how to edit photos. I can't even figure out how to add simple text to them.


you have to have a photo editor for that... I use Corel but there are many others.

The Corel photo editor is about 60 bucks at office depot... You can down load a copy for the same price Then there is Photoshop Photo editor... I like its panarama editor alot... Lost it on the computer swapout.

With this older version of Corel I have to take three photos and do the stitching myself... Got pretty good at it though.

So if you have never run a photo editor before I would go with Photoshop... the tools are a bit more difficult to learn but they are awesome I forget how much I paid for mine but I suspect it was about the same 60 bucks or so.

Both will work in RAW formats... meaning the native image the camera uses... VERY VERY dense images... Great for tweaking for your projects... you save it off with the multiple layers in tact then you create a "merged" file for the final output.

THEN you can reduce the file size suitable for sharing over the internet.

I still havent figured out how to share a picture without grabbing something stored on BYC...

deb

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Man!!!!

I am so grumpy today! 

Seriously, I think I am in need of a giant whack to the head.


----------



## casportpony

perchiegirl said:


> you have to have a photo editor for that... I use Corel but there are many others.
> 
> The Corel photo editor is about 60 bucks at office depot... You can down load a copy for the same price Then there is Photoshop Photo editor... I like its panarama editor alot... Lost it on the computer swapout.
> 
> With this older version of Corel I have to take three photos and do the stitching myself... Got pretty good at it though.
> 
> So if you have never run a photo editor before I would go with Photoshop... the tools are a bit more difficult to learn but they are awesome I forget how much I paid for mine but I suspect it was about the same 60 bucks or so.
> 
> Both will work in RAW formats... meaning the native image the camera uses... VERY VERY dense images... Great for tweaking for your projects... you save it off with the multiple layers in tact then you create a "merged" file for the final output.
> 
> THEN you can reduce the file size suitable for sharing over the internet.
> 
> I still havent figured out how to share a picture without grabbing something stored on BYC...
> 
> deb
> 
> deb


Check out this thread:
http://www.chickenforum.com/f39/inserting-picture-text-9659/

I'll look into some editors...


----------



## casportpony

Alaskan, couple of questions...

1) Does Alaska accept shipped chicks/ducklings from non-NPIP farms/hatcheries in CA.?
2) Using USPS, how long would it take to ship a box from my zip code (95020) to your zip code?


----------



## perchiegirl

casportpony said:


> Check out this thread:
> http://www.chickenforum.com/f39/inserting-picture-text-9659/
> 
> I'll look into some editors...


LOL I thought your original question was how to put text INSIDE your photo... Like.... HAPPY bIRTHDAY...

Thats why the long discussion on my part.

deb


----------



## casportpony

perchiegirl said:


> LOL I thought your original question was how to put text INSIDE your photo... Like.... HAPPY bIRTHDAY...
> 
> Thats why the long discussion on my part.
> 
> deb


I also want to put text, arrows, etc. in my photos.


----------



## Alaskan

casportpony said:


> Alaskan, couple of questions...
> 
> 1) Does Alaska accept shipped chicks/ducklings from non-NPIP farms/hatcheries in CA.?
> 2) Using USPS, how long would it take to ship a box from my zip code (95020) to your zip code?


I don't remember a NPIP form on the box I received from Boggy Bottom Bantams.... But it could have been... Do 
I don't know for sure with that.

Boggy Bottom is in south Georgia, and his box made it to me in under 24 hours.

In previous years, I have had hatchery chicks take three days... I think my last hatchery order, from Cackle in MO was a three day thing.

So, I am sure the time in transit is a luck of the draw maybe? And maybe if you are close to a hub with a direct flight to 
Anchorage.


----------



## Buckeye209

Online photo editors can work good too


----------



## perchiegirl

Meyer Lemon stir fry

6 chicken tenders or half breasts skinless boneless
2 meyer lemons
1/2 bag of Birds eye Orient Stir fry... dont use the sauce
2 tbsp cooking oil (I used one non stick pan)
Salt pepper and garlic to taste
season and saute chicken till its almost done 
peel meyer lemon and slice into four or five slices and dot the chicken
Top with Veggies... Salt and pepper and garlic to taste as well... Cut the next Meyer lemon in half and squeeze it all on top of the veggies. I threw the squeezed halfs in the pot as well for all that Meyerly goodness

Cover and cook on low. The veggies were half frozen so they still had a lot of water in them. So were the Chicken tenders partially defrosted in the microwave... Keeping as much mosture as possible. ALL were thoroughally cooked when I was done

Cook till the veggies are steamed and tender...

I pulled the meat out and chunked it up with a knife. I am feeding my grandma I do this so she doesnt think I am cutting up her food for her... So we all get it cut up.

This whole meal four tenders for me and about three quarters of the veggies was 11 points on WW.

If you are unfamiliar with Meyer lemons they have a slight hint of orange flavor in them... But they are totally a lemon.... I suppose you could use regular lemon and squeeze in some orange juice... But if you can get a hold of Meyer Lemons its sooo worth it.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Oh deb, that sounds super good!


----------



## seminole wind

Yum!!! Hubby cooks I eat. Hubby doesn't cook, I eat cereal. I feel like I win either way. I irritate him because I'm not obsessed about what I eat for dinner.


----------



## Alaskan

I would also be happy loving off of cereal.. ....

I would prefer someone cook good food and serve it to me... But if they do not, I am happy to starve.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Yum!!! Hubby cooks I eat. Hubby doesn't cook, I eat cereal. I feel like I win either way. I irritate him because I'm not obsessed about what I eat for dinner.


If left to my own devices my meals are very odd to other people... Bacon and eggs for dinner... Cold chinese for breakfast.



Alaskan said:


> I would also be happy loving off of cereal.. ....
> 
> I would prefer someone cook good food and serve it to me... But if they do not, I am happy to starve.


I love cooking for others especially when I am developing recipes... sometimes I have no meat at all in something I am cooking... Oops... but its usually good any way. I love trying new things... Found out I love leg of lamb... and mint Jelley.

Now If I can just develope a mint Jelley that has no sugar but is as unctuous as the stuff I buy in a jar.

And I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to give Aspic a try. I would start with a something simple.... eggplant and tomatoes and maybe Duck prochuto slices.... Sort of like a Caprese made with eggplant duck tomatoes and gelled in a Rosemary infused chicken stock....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspic

Have to live at home to experiment with stuff like that because often times It only partially works... I will eat it but everyone else kind of pokes at it and aske what it is... I tell em ... I havent a clue but here is what is in it.

Polite tasting is what I get... I dont expect them to rave if they dont like it.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Deb, in another life, I would totally move in with you!


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Deb, in another life, I would totally move in with you!


We are a couple of decades apart.... But I would really love having a neighbor family like you.... Youd all be invited over for dinner...

Today I made for lunch

Sockeye salmon (canned) soooo much better than canned tuna
Mango salsa with serrano chiles and onions in it red bell pepper, mixed with chopped up fresh pineapple

Chunk up pineapple mix with the salsa and put about half a cup on the plate... then drain the salmon and plop the whole thing on top... then break it up with your fork to spread the salmon chunks over the top.

NO fat No bread... whole thing was 5 points.... AND I am switching to that for breakfast.... oh Yummy.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

The nice thing about that meal is that you don't notice all the fruits and veggies you are eating!  that is a big reason why I like salsa and pico so much.


----------



## Fiere

Seminole, you sound like me and my eating habits!
Today I had coffee for breakfast, then my first client made me ham and eggs so I had second breakfast (some might call that actual breakfast). For lunch I brought rice in a container and a ziplock bag of butter chicken to heat up at the barn, but I ended up having a cup of tea with my second client which set my schedule back an hour getting to my barn and once there I got into a fight with my daughters ding dong of a pony. So by the time I actually got the pony's and my mare's feet trimmed and them both groomed, then the mare lunged, my husband was off work and I ended up eating chunks of chicken with my fingers out of the bag while driving down the highway. I had a scoop of mint chip ice cream for supper. 

I LOVE to cook, but I'm too lazy to cook just for myself. Thus a normal day of eating consists of something like 3 cups of coffee, a chunk of cheese, and a pear. Then I'll do the meat/starch/veggie thing for supper for the family.

A bit of a rant: My mare has a bum shoulder and has since I got her. I've had it all massaged/chiropracted/stretched/voodooed to fix it and it's just slowly coming unglued. I've really been trying to avoid having to inject her shoulder but it's not getting any better no matter how much I do (or not do) to it. My biggest worry with injections is that the drug is used to create scar tissue in hopes the body tightens the joint up, but it can also work the other way and cause the tissue to lax - which would make her basically not even pasture sound as her shoulder would be that much worse. I just really don't know what to do with her - do they do shoulder replacements on horses? Bionic ones maybe?


----------



## Alaskan

That sounds all kinds of horrid!!


----------



## seminole wind

Fiere said:


> Seminole, you sound like me and my eating habits!
> Today I had coffee for breakfast, then my first client made me ham and eggs so I had second breakfast (some might call that actual breakfast). For lunch I brought rice in a container and a ziplock bag of butter chicken to heat up at the barn, but I ended up having a cup of tea with my second client which set my schedule back an hour getting to my barn and once there I got into a fight with my daughters ding dong of a pony. So by the time I actually got the pony's and my mare's feet trimmed and them both groomed, then the mare lunged, my husband was off work and I ended up eating chunks of chicken with my fingers out of the bag while driving down the highway. I had a scoop of mint chip ice cream for supper.
> 
> I LOVE to cook, but I'm too lazy to cook just for myself. Thus a normal day of eating consists of something like 3 cups of coffee, a chunk of cheese, and a pear. Then I'll do the meat/starch/veggie thing for supper for the family.
> 
> A bit of a rant: My mare has a bum shoulder and has since I got her. I've had it all massaged/chiropracted/stretched/voodooed to fix it and it's just slowly coming unglued. I've really been trying to avoid having to inject her shoulder but it's not getting any better no matter how much I do (or not do) to it. My biggest worry with injections is that the drug is used to create scar tissue in hopes the body tightens the joint up, but it can also work the other way and cause the tissue to lax - which would make her basically not even pasture sound as her shoulder would be that much worse. I just really don't know what to do with her - do they do shoulder replacements on horses? Bionic ones maybe?


If you have the money, they do make prosthetics for horses. You might be able to see something on You Tube.


----------



## Fiere

As much as I'd like to amputate her whole shoulder and stick a false one on, I don't know if it'd work! Little bit different than replacing part of the leg, sadly.

This is what I'm dealing with. Muscles of the bad shoulder are outline in red, muscles of the good shoulder in blue. Keep in mind this is what she looks like if she is standing perfectly square and centred in the front.


----------



## Fiere

I hate having a horse injected. It just sounds like they're so broken down... In truth they are, really... You shouldn't need to inject joints and muscles with to make them work.


----------



## robin416

That makes me think of my arthritic dogs and how some muscles atrophy and others get larger as they compensate.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... And once the muscles are out of whack they start pulling against each other, and you end up with a bunch of secondary pain and problems.  

Sorry!


----------



## perchiegirl

Fiere said:


> As much as I'd like to amputate her whole shoulder and stick a false one on, I don't know if it'd work! Little bit different than replacing part of the leg, sadly.
> 
> This is what I'm dealing with. Muscles of the bad shoulder are outline in red, muscles of the good shoulder in blue. Keep in mind this is what she looks like if she is standing perfectly square and centred in the front.


Is there a way to get her someplace where she could swim... taking the weight off and movement are very good. They also make these tapes that you tape on and it lifts the skin to allow more blood to circulate....

http://equi-tape.com/

They are already using the same tape on Olympic athletes....

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Awww. How do you think she got that? How long has she had it?


----------



## seminole wind

Sheesh. You know when you look for something on line, they keep blasting you with advertisements for the same stuff.
I bought a pair of Sperry Docker's . I have no shoes being a full shoe. So now I am bombarded with shoe ads and not a good thing for me because I can't resist looking at them. But they are right in my face.


----------



## robin416

Two words? AdBlocker Plus


----------



## perchiegirl

I just wrote a prologue to my book..

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Very nice! How long is the prologue?


----------



## robin416

You really are writing a book? Does this mean I know an author?


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Very nice! How long is the prologue?


About 900 words so far. One and a half pages. I suspect after editing to go to four pages.

I go to a Meetup for writers on Thursday. I expect through their suggestions it will grow accordingly.

deb


----------



## Fiere

The issue is the shoulder joint itself. It needs to be brought back and tightened up into alignment. Kinetic tape would help with circulation to the shoulder for work but won't put the shoulder back in place. The briodine injections will (in theory) cause scar tissue to form and tighten the shoulder up, hopefully pulling it back where it should be, and then she will need to be massaged/chiropracted/voodooed to heal it in place. You can see on the red side how the muscles are angled out and back and the upper part of the leg is being held so that the posterior muscles are visible from the front. The blue side is square on. 

I'm not sure how she got it. She was backed as a three year old and then put to pasture until she was 7, only having maybe 12 rides total on her. I then bought her and within a month she was having ouchy days on the shoulder, but they were still few and far between. Fast forward 5 years and she is dog lame on it daily. It hurts her if she's overworked as the stress of exertion is too much for it, but doesn't get better with rest or worse with light riding so I ride her for 30 minutes 1-3 times a week and my daughter has w/j lessons on her 1-3x a week (usually she steals the mare from me and rides for ten minutes lol).

I just wish the injections were a sure fire thing, else I'd have her done tomorrow.


----------



## Alaskan

That is really difficult... The will it help or hurt....


----------



## seminole wind

My old guy had arthritic hocks and slipped on the ice one day and fell. He would not walk, so I called the vet. Of course a non-walking horse walks when the vet comes! He did inject his hocks and it worked for quite a long time. After that he was on maintenance bute.

I don't know how many vets you've talked to , but maybe you need to talk to some more people before you make up your mind. She still gets ridden?


----------



## Fiere

What was he injected with, Seminole? Usually with arthritic joints they add fluid or take it away. Fluid is not her issue, hence the briodine. My family has race horses, so I grew up having our horses injected from ear to tail all the time - with briodine among many other things - and sometimes you'd have success and the horse would return to the track for a bit, sometimes not. I know what the outcomes are, already. Sometimes I wish I wasn't involved in horses for so long and I was naive enough to not think of all the "what ifs" of everything!


I still ride her as she's not lame on the shoulder out of pain really, but because of placement. When she over exerts herself then she gets sore, obviously, but as long as you tread that line she is "sound". The best thing for her is slow, steady work to build the muscle so she can hold herself together better but it doesn't put the shoulder back. I gave her 18 months off last year hoping it'd make a difference and she had atrophied so much during that time the shoulder got worse than it's ever been. She was being ridden 3-5 times a week for 1-2 hours at a time previous to that and she had a chop in the front at a jog, since starting her back in very slowly in May she can now handle me schooling her for 15 minutes of walk/10 of jog/5 of lope and then we're done. My daughter rides her at a walk as long as she likes as the mare has no trouble carrying her weigh, but she does not more than 15 minutes of jog - I also wouldn't ride the mare any more if my daughter takes her. Usually what happens is I ride enough to put her through all gaits once on each lead and then my kid takes her. 
The mare LOVES being ridden by children, she is a babysitter type of horse and takes a very dutiful mother-like approach to little people on her. Plus she can get away with stuff with kids riding; like not stay on the rail, or cutting corners, or riding tear drops instead of circles lol. I want her sound enough that she can continue to do that and have me pop on her a few times to sort her out and keep her training level fresh. She gets depressed sitting in a field for too long without being used, never mind the fact her shoulder gets worse. 

Sorry for the wall of text!


----------



## seminole wind

You're right . Arthritis is a different injection. It was a long time ago and I don't know if it was a steroid or Hyaluronic acid. That shoulder looks a lot worse than it is. It's good she can be ridden. If you've lived around race horses, then you know waaaay more than I do about soundness issues and treatments. Do you have other horses too?


----------



## perchiegirl

Here is a write up on Injections for Arthritis...

https://www.smartpakequine.com/content/Horse-Joint-Injections

I hope it gives more information. IF there is torn cartillage in the shoulder thats a mechanical issue and very hidden. I have torn cartilage in my knee. NO amount of pain killers will remove the pain but they will mitigate it.
deb


----------



## Fiere

A muscle injury or arthritis is a fairly easy fix as compared to the connective tissues letting go and dropping. If it wasn't my horse, Id be all up for injections because the pros do outweigh the cons - but being my horse where I love her and I foot the bills I have cold feet!
I have 4 horses total, the APHA mare, my daughters paint pony, an elderly Norwegian Fjord, and a miniature horse. I had an off the track standardbred as well but he was euthanized in January. Too many horses, if you ask me! Lots of useless mouths to feed lol. Want one?

I would love to get the shoulder radiographed and scoped to see exactly where the problem lay, but 1) Im not made of money and 2) the treatment would be what I'm already doing/debating on doing. 

It's just hard seeing a horse so young and vibrant with such an awesome temperament be going so downhill for basically no reason. I love love love love love my mare and I hate having her never comfortable or sound. The compensation of her shoulder is causing her stifle chord to pop and her hip to be off at this point so decisions are being made. It's just a hard go if it doesn't work as she'll either remain the same or the degradation could potentially speed up.


----------



## perchiegirl

Here is another thing to consider.... There is a disease called... Deep breath.... Equine Polysaccharide Storage Myopathy.... EPSM.

Happens in horses with a lot of muscle.... Drafts were the first to bring about the study but after they found the condition they also found it in many other breeds. It has to do with the digestion of carbohydrates. You can do blood tests but they only confirm the existence not the absence. The best way to test is with a muscle biopsy.

The symptoms can include... Muscle wasting, Staggering, wobbles, Tying up. the good news is a simple diet change is all that is needed. AND something you can do without any diagnosis... Just to see if there is improvement. 

Light exercise with dietary change.... Replace carbohydrates (grain) with oil... i cant go into it further I am getting ready to pack grandma up for the doctors visit.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

I am having all kinds of trouble with this laptop . It drops the internet at least once a day and more like several times a day. It skips letters or spaces. On another forum it types backwards. I get the freeze with the little round blue circle several times a day. This is a pretty pumped up laptop. There is plenty of speed and storage so I'm not expecting too much. I have tried everything hard boots, changing settings, unloading and reloading the keyboard. I've had a lot of suggestions.

So being the electronic junkie that I am I am getting another computer. Tomorrow (amazon is great). This stuff makes me crazy!!!


----------



## Fiere

Oh I know all about that, PG, she has it. It is sadly not as simple as a simple diet and exercise change if not caught early. It's usually caught when the horse is >4 and before damage is done, Ari wasn't diagnosed till 8 and it took 3 years to get it under control - not cured, not asymptomatic, just under control. She hasn't had a bad attack since being managed thankfully, but does get muscle tremors occasionally and the muscles take forever to come around and are lost almost overnight if she takes a turn. The shoulder is unrelated to, but certainly not helped by, the condition. 

It sucks as it is genetic and the risk of her passing it on is 50/50, so breeding her is off the table as I do not want to deal with another EPSM horse. She is Impressive bred, which has another genetic muscle disorder (HYPP) in the lineage, I have to laugh at my luck as one genetic disorder causes too much muscle, her genetic disorder causes not enough lol.


----------



## Fiere

Take it in to where you bought it and pitch a fit until they give you a new one, Seminole!


----------



## seminole wind

Well I have a Dell on the way and my gf is going to fix this one and then I'll either keep it or sell it. She says it's a virus.


----------



## seminole wind

My mom was dx'd with Dementia and she has these violent shaking spells if she gets upset. She has also fallen a few times and broke bones, so now she is in a rehab for another 2 weeks and has been there about 3 weeks. It's taken me a while to get used to Dementia. Last week Mom told me she was first one into the rehab hair salon and the lady made her wait for 3 hours. That made me mad until I realized that it may have not happened. There have been a few occurences like that. In the past- a flood on a hospital floor, a heart attack, a pill stuck in her throat, all imagined, but she gets very worked up about it.

Yesterday, my Dad said that Mom said that they put her in an ambulance and took her to the hospital. Of course Dad is thinking it's another hallucination.He goes to the nurse's station and asks and they said no, she didn't go anywhere. My dad then walked down to the reception desk and asked. YES. The ambulance did take my mom to the hospital. Actually what happened is that her room mate had an appointment with her doctor that is by the hospital but it was cancelled. The ambulance people accidentally picked up my mom assuming she was "Rose". My mom tried to tell them but they didn't listen to her. Now, do you think anyone checks a wrist band to make sure they have the right patient? Or do these people talk to eachother? What if this had been for cardiac surgery? I think my dad is going to have a fun day tomorrow asking administration why this happened, and also why wasn't he notified.
And right before I left, my mom saw the couple on tv on that "fixer Upper", and told me that was John-Boy. She says it was John Boy from Little House on the Prairie, the show with Little Joe. I just agreed with her , kissed her on the head and left.


----------



## Fiere

Dementia is a hard thing to deal with. Sorry your mom, you and your family are going through so much. 

Also the bit about taking the wrong patient doesn't surprise me. Happens around here all the time, our medical system is a joke when they can let such blatant mistakes to occur


----------



## robin416

Of all the things I hate the thought of as I age is the possibility of developing dementia. I can deal with the physical, the brain? Disease just needs to leave my brain alone.

What's really scary about that place is she's in there for rehab and they can't even get that right.


----------



## Alaskan

I dunno.... Maybe being from a family of dementia... Ah, doesn't scare me.

I do try to do what I am supposed to so it doesn't hit me early (one drink a day, two miles of walking, low cholesterol) but actually... There are a couple of years where it bites big.... But then the person with it mellows down


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan said:


> I dunno.... Maybe being from a family of dementia... Ah, doesn't scare me.
> 
> I do try to do what I am supposed to so it doesn't hit me early (one drink a day, two miles of walking, low cholesterol) but actually... There are a couple of years where it bites big.... But then the person with it mellows down


Don't forget the coffee!


----------



## Alaskan

Yep! Actually, drinking coffee every day -IS- something that I have managed to do on a good and regular basis!


----------



## seminole wind

I don't think Dementia is hereditary. Load off my mind.


----------



## Alaskan

OK... I looked it up.... Alzheimers is not inherited.. Dementia it depends on the kind of Dementia....

I always assumed that it was inherited since my grandmother and all 6 of her sibs all developed dementia... Except for the one alcoholic. Yeah, alcoholism! (Said with totally rolled eye balls)


----------



## robin416

Hey, did anyone read that they have identified very similar prions to those of mad cow in humans?


----------



## Alaskan

Oh geeze... What new thing do we have to stop eating?


----------



## robin416

They don't think it's from food, they think this is a genetic defect. They really don't have an answer yet, they've just recently identified them after autopsies of people who presented like those with mad cow but it wasn't.

Heck, the discovery of prions is relatively recent.


----------



## Alaskan

Prions are super nasty though.... Since neither heat nor freezing kills them.

I wonder if alcohol kills them.


----------



## Alaskan

BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One of those weeks.... Wishing someone else would inhabit my body... Do all of the stuff I don't wanna do.... And then just let me play.


----------



## seminole wind

What are prions?

It's kind of a relief to me to know Alzheimer's is not hereditary. Because I have a very poor short term memory, but I think that has more to do with medications, or ADD


----------



## robin416

Alaskan said:


> BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One of those weeks.... Wishing someone else would inhabit my body... Do all of the stuff I don't wanna do.... And then just let me play.


Huh, that's not a bad idea. Except I would want them to bring their own so they don't wear this one out any more than it already is.


----------



## Alaskan

Good point! My body is already pretty worn out.

I guess I just need a personal assistant.  

Prions are what causes Mad Cow disease... Super tiny, smaller than a virus, and with Mad Cow it turns your brain into swiss cheese.  

The horror is that I do not think it is killable. I know you can't kill it by cooking or freezing.


----------



## robin416

Alaskan said:


> Good point! My body is already pretty worn out.
> 
> I guess I just need a personal assistant.
> 
> Prions are what causes Mad Cow disease... Super tiny, smaller than a virus, and with Mad Cow it turns your brain into swiss cheese.
> 
> The horror is that I do not think it is killable. I know you can't kill it by cooking or freezing.


Yes, and now they're realizing they exist in humans but have not found out why or where they might have come from.

I remembered a bit more about it, they said these patients were diagnosed with Parkinson's. I don't know what was different or if anything was but when they looked, that's when they found the prions.


----------



## seminole wind

Interesting. Never had heard of Prions.


----------



## seminole wind

Where is Perchie Girl? I hope nothing bad, just maybe busy.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... She has been quiet.  I hope she just got a day to drive out to her place.

Me...my blasted arthritic hand is acting up... Blach! Oddly enough, today it is mostly the wrist.


----------



## seminole wind

I never ever believed that Aspercream would work. I thought it was all hype. Well it does work. So I keep a tube in my bathroom.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Interesting. Never had heard of Prions.





seminolewind said:


> Where is Perchie Girl? I hope nothing bad, just maybe busy.


Busy... and have NOT been getting noticies of conversations....

Prions are Protiens that act like viruses... they multply by folding and cause all sorts of problems

The first time I heard of Prions was back when Michael Chriton wrote Jurassic park... But they were discovered in the 60s...

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Yep... She has been quiet.  I hope she just got a day to drive out to her place.
> 
> Me...my blasted arthritic hand is acting up... Blach! Oddly enough, today it is *mostly the wrist*.


Sounds like a Personal problem.... ooh did I say that out loud...


----------



## Alaskan

Haha! Nope... The wrist was no overused in such a fashion! 


(Gutter mind is fun)


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Haha! Nope... The wrist was no overused in such a fashion!
> 
> (Gutter mind is fun)


LOL... I find a chuckle is far better than worry. Have you thought of soaking your wrist in warm epsom salts. Goood for Arthritis and good for the plants when you dump it out.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

My mom bought me some "cal mag fizz." (-edit, WRONG NAME)

It actually helps!!! Totally shocking.. But true. Tastes nasty... But there is clear improvement. Super cool.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> My mom bought me some "cal mag fizz."
> 
> It actually helps!!! Totally shocking.. But true. Tastes nasty... But there is clear improvement. Super cool.


I am going to have to look that up because I am up to three Alieve for the day and its not working any more. Though partly its because I am moving again... meaning my body is in motion more now that Ihave shed a few pounds.... Walking instead of using my walker standing doing housework instead of sitting like a lump...

Oooh Oooooh I have found a new restaurant just opened up in town... Vietnamese food... all good fresh ingredients... and there are things I can eat that are totally on program.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

I really like the vietnamese take on a burrito..

Rice paper as the wrap, mint and fancy greens and sprouts and maybe some peanut shrimp

Oh... Deb, 
I had the name wrong... It is "Dr. Newton's Cal Max" it is "a fast-absorbing Calcium and magnesium beverage powder made with vitamin C"

I have no idea why it helps so much with the arthritis.. But it really does! Crazy.

Other stuff that helps is fish oil capsules and super high dosages of vitamin D.

However, though I have felt improvements when taking high doses of Omega Fish Oil and Vitamin D, the improvement with taking the CalMax is a much larger jump in improvement.

Stretching helps too... Stretch, and hold the stretch for a full one to three minutes... Helps lots with the joint and the associated swelling etc.


----------



## Alaskan

Dang! I am now super hungry for Vietnamese food!

Total drool!


----------



## perchiegirl

isnt it funny how no matter where you go in the world there is a version of"

Burrito
Lumpia
eggroll
spring roll
Cabbage roll
stuffed grape leaves

Little bits of food wrapped up in an edible wrapper designed to be eaten by hand.

Hey... do you have any Inuit friends....? if so have you tasted Walrus? I hear it has the texture of beef and the flavor of Oysters/crab.
Walrus hunting is only allowed to the Inuit

deb


----------



## Alaskan

No walrus around where I live... Also no Inuit. I am in mostly white man land... With some Aleut.

Homer is on Aleut territory, but was started by whites, ... It doesn't have a good natural harbor, so the Aleuts didn't want it.

Anyway, I am friends with an Aleut family and they get to hunt seals and harvest sea bird eggs. 

Seal reeks to high heaven though... SUPER stinky alive, and smells even worse when being boiled up, I didn't taste any.


----------



## Alaskan

Oh, and yep, as to the "edible wrapper stuffed with good things". 

I love that kind of food... Something about the eat with one hand thing... Dunno

So many of those are tasty..

However, I do not like the greek grape leaves.. I find those nasty.


----------



## Fiere

I haven't had seal flipper pie in probably 2 decades and I miss it. I recommend highly, Alaskan.


----------



## Alaskan

Hummmmmmm


I will save my portion for you.


----------



## Fiere

Don't knock it till you try it!


----------



## Alaskan

Well... If you serve it to me, I will try it.




When will you be here?


----------



## seminole wind

That is just super gross.


----------



## Alaskan

Fiere visiting me is super gross?

Really?

Why?


----------



## seminole wind

No eating bubber is gross. Especially smelly blubber.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> No eating bubber is gross. Especially smelly blubber.


Not blubber.... meat. Seals and Walruses have a lot of meat.

The Native Alaskans use the blubber as food for energy. Without a diet high in fat people dont do well in very cold climates. The fat also carries a wide variety of essential vitamins that are normally supplied by plant materials.

Whale blubber actually has vitamin C in it. 
http://slism.com/calorie/111112/

Not advocating but understanding the way they survive with so few veggies.

deb


----------



## perchiegirl

*Woo hoo*

Another 3.8 pounds down

for a grand total of 14.4

For those who dont know me five weeks ago I joined Weight Watchers. My goal is to loose about 220 pounds. I was killing myself. wont go into those details. But... I am feeling soo much more alive.

I finally figured out why I am so achy all the time.... because I am freaking moving again. My legs have gone down considrably... my lower legs . Before they were very hard and un yielding one solid discolored lump from my ankle up about eight inches... I can now squish them about and much of the pitting adema is gone. Not all. If I sit up too long without getting up to move it comes back. UNDERSTANDABLE.

So looks like I will be able to rebuild my Coop after all...

deb


----------



## Alaskan

So awesome Deb! Ricking awesome!


----------



## seminole wind

That's great, Deb! I'm glad you're seeing some improvements in your health already.


----------



## casportpony

Congrats, Deb!


----------



## Alaskan

Ricking? Ricking? "Palm plant to face" no idea what "ricking" is.

I meant ROCKING awesome!!


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Ricking? Ricking? "Palm plant to face" no idea what "ricking" is.
> 
> I meant ROCKING awesome!!


Hee hee I had a couple of other translations but that one works.... thanks AL.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

I need to cut out my midnight snacking. 
I go to the supermarket and they have this free weight thing and I get on and it asked a few questions and gives me my weight and tells me that my BMI says that I am borderline normal/overweight. Totally by the midnight snacking. I got to get back on track.


----------



## seminole wind

I bought a little touchscreen tablet. Do all of them have a problem with ignoring your touch? Mine is almost painful to use (mentally). I wish it was more consistently responsive.


----------



## Alaskan

We have a couple of touch screens... They work like a charm.... Not sure what is wrong with yours.


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know. Now it won't let me tap the yahoo button. It keeps saying something stopped launching. Back it goes.


----------



## Alaskan

You are having some horrid luck with electronics lately.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea. Now my printer and laptop don't know eachother anymore. No idea.


----------



## Alaskan

I am no help.... My favorite tool for wonky electronics is a hammer.


----------



## seminole wind

I may have to buy one of those tool. But why do I get printer woes following an order of new ink? Makes tossing the printer kind of expensive.


----------



## Alaskan

Very true .... 

Dunno.. Electronics are out to get you.


----------



## perchiegirl

the ink for my printer costs more than the printer.... EVERY TIME i buy new cartridges...

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Well after fooling with this thing all day, the printer says "I'm fine" and the pc says "turn it on", the last thing I did is go back to the printer and print a report. It said low signal. So, it's the cheapy router. I'm getting a better one. I guess there are differences between them.


----------



## seminole wind

Went to visit mom in rehab yesterday. Seems her and her roommate watch those oldie movies. Yesterday I got to see half of "The day the earth stood still" I gotta read up on what's happened.

Did you know that Bob Newhart is still alive and kicking? He was born in 1929. We all thought he was gone, but I looked it up. I used to watch his comedies on tv.


----------



## Alaskan

Wow! Amazing. I am glad that you got to spend time with your mom.

Is the rehab helping her mental state? Or hurting?

At times a nice routine can be helpful... But at times the totally unfamiliar surroundings can be a problem.

My dad is still... Uh..... Off. Not horrid, but clearly not firing on all cylinders. I had kept hoping that with more exercise and better diet that some faculties would improve... And I guess that there has been some improvement... But not as much as I would like.

Yeah, I want my dad to be like I remember him..... Like when he was in his late 30s.


----------



## seminole wind

I think mom's doing good there. Rehab PT has her walking backwards down the hallway zig zagging thru cones. I think it's good for her fall prevention. The only weird thing was that she kept saying that it can't be the 13th because dates start over after 12. So we discussed clocks and calendars. Then we watched "The day the earth stood still" 1950"s.


----------



## Alaskan

Wierd how the brain can misfire.


----------



## perchiegirl

Grandma is beginning to drop decimal points... 9000 becomes 900 or 90 which freaks her out when its her checking account. I just say... "Grandma you just dropped a decimal point again... " her reply... "Oh... whew..." she used to get hostile when she figured I was trying to correct her because I knew better... Now she realizes its just because shes getting a bit older... She calls me Jeanie and Mom Deb so often we dont break stride and just answer her.

At 99 though I think shes doing very very well.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... She is doing awesome! And you are too! 

I think that it is a hoot... That now at 99 she finally realizes that she is getting older.


----------



## seminole wind

I had to teach my dad not to argue with her just change the subject. He always had to prove he was right.


----------



## Alaskan

Stuff like that is difficult.... Changing the way you relate to the person.

You keep wanting to think they are the same, and so you keep wanting to talk to them the same way..... But you just can't.


----------



## perchiegirl

Yup... I started simplifying my answers too. And am trying to talk my son down from lengthy explatnations and replies... All to make it easier for her to digest. 

Like....
Grandmas Question "where are you going"
Old answer "To Walmart to get some pants and a video"
New answer "To the store"

Because the old answer would be responded to as:
"where?" 
"Walmart"
"What are you getting"
"pants and a video"
"Pants?"
"Yep"

the new answer the response is

"Oh..."

deb


----------



## Alaskan

That is it Totally!


----------



## seminole wind

My hubby does not any Alzheimer's , however, he sits at the laptop with an ear piece and if I say anything he says "what?" So it's really not worth saying anything to him because I don't have the motivation twice. Then, anytime I stand in front of him, he has nothing to say until I turn around and start walking and can hear him talking but I can't make out what he's saying. I don't have the motivation to have to turn around, walk back and say "what?".

A week later he'll say "I told you about that". Me- "no you didn't" . Him- "I did tell you that we're having (overnight company coming with their 4 kids to spend the night tomorrow"-just an example, LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Ugh!

That would drive me crazy.

Wait it does!

Spouse and I are also in a non-talking relationship.


----------



## seminole wind

LOL!!!!! My daughter says don't you two ever talk? I didn't answer.


----------



## perchiegirl

8.3 quake just hit Chile around Santiago.... We are under Tsunami watch from San Onofre and San Louis Obisbo up... Hawaii too ... should hit the California coast about 4 am. San Onofre is where our nuclear power plant resides. About thirty miles up the coast from us here.

They said the Quake was felt on the other side of the continent in Argentina.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Ew! 8.3 is purty big.

They had a horrid strong quake there.... Last year? 3 years back? That they said slightly shifted the earth's tilt.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Ew! 8.3 is purty big.
> 
> They had a horrid strong quake there.... Last year? 3 years back? That they said slightly shifted the earth's tilt.


And moved land there several feet. I forgot totally about the earth tilt thing... If it was felt in Argentina I betcha we find out the earth tilt thing will be re examined again.

They say that one in Alaska so many years back around 1964, Kodiac was a 9.3.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. I've lived thru tremors here and there. The strangest one was on LI NY, somewhere that never gets quakes or tremors, and I'm laying in bed in the morning and the bed starts to tremor. Earthquake tremors would have been my last guess.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah, the 1964 quake up here was horrid. Big several feet drop between sections of earth. But the biggest damage was all the tsunami damage. I think most of the loss of life was from the tsunami.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I hope ya'll don't mind me coming in here. Perchgirl , congrats on the wt loss!! I have a bunch to tackle, too. I live in the Se part of Ok. and we have tremors mostly which are not felt. My house has a lot of cracks though as does most even the nicer , more expensive homes in this area do. We've been having Ram Jack come out to do damage control so we can repair cracks and paint again. We built our house and moved in in1990. We're both in our mid 60s and talk bavk and forth about downsizing some. We have 8 acres which is not a lot but gramps has had back surgery and doesn't move as freely as he did before. He's a hard worker though and keeps our place looking nice.


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> I hope ya'll don't mind me coming in here.


Of course no one minds, we would all like to see some of the new folks venture out to visit more of the forum. We also get to get a glimpse of what it's like to live in other areas of the country.

I've only experienced one earthquake. That was when we were living in the N. GA. mountains. I was in the house when all of sudden the whole house began to shudder. It was a quake that originated in TN just north of us.


----------



## seminole wind

Nanny, the first time I read your post I read it as you were in your mid 60's in 1990! I did re read it the right way.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh my that would make me in my 80s now! Yikes!


----------



## perchiegirl

nannypattyrn said:


> I hope ya'll don't mind me coming in here. Perchgirl , congrats on the wt loss!! I have a bunch to tackle, too. I live in the Se part of Ok. and we have tremors mostly which are not felt. My house has a lot of cracks though as does most even the nicer , more expensive homes in this area do. We've been having Ram Jack come out to do damage control so we can repair cracks and paint again. We built our house and moved in in1990. We're both in our mid 60s and talk bavk and forth about downsizing some. We have 8 acres which is not a lot but gramps has had back surgery and doesn't move as freely as he did before. He's a hard worker though and keeps our place looking nice.


Thanks still plugging away. And WELCOME to the discussion...

If you can invest in a riding mower... Aweseome way to get around the property.... I am still looking for a second hand one. I get about with a rolling walker because when I stop walking I need to SIT. LOL. I just turned sixty this June.

Its either a riding mower or a gas powered golf cart so I can take a friend on my Journeys... LOL. My land is variable height house is on one level horse is on another and well is on another.... So the mower or golf cart need to be at least 22 horsepower....

deb


----------



## nannypattyrn

Wow, you do need some wheels. Sounds like my brothers place in Arkansas. 
You'll laugh to think about this. but gramps (Jim) & I (Patsi) use our bikes! Our house is about 300 ft from our coop and it's just easier that way. We also have a riding mower and a garden tractor. I am humbled by the many here who have so many health issues while we are still pretty healthy despite Jim's many surgeries.


----------



## perchiegirl

nannypattyrn said:


> Wow, you do need some wheels. Sounds like my brothers place in Arkansas.
> You'll laugh to think about this. but gramps (Jim) & I (Patsi) use our bikes! Our house is about 300 ft from our coop and it's just easier that way. We also have a riding mower and a garden tractor. I am humbled by the many here who have so many health issues while we are still pretty healthy despite Jim's many surgeries.


Oooh bicycles what an awesome option... unfortunately_ I _don't have a 22 horse power motor... bwhahahah....

Its a thousand feet to the well house and the land drops about twenty feet.

Even as much space as I have right now the coop is fifty feet from the house. When I move it it will still be that far away but just closer to the driveway so I can access the feed room with the truck. (when I rebuild there WILL be a feed room)

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. I've got an acre. Half is for horse and chickens. The horse is not here right now.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Wow. I've got an acre. Half is for horse and chickens. The horse is not here right now.


LOL... I have eighteen acres the horse has about an eighth of an acre and shes the only one living there.....

deb


----------



## nannypattyrn

We have 8 acres of which about 1/3 is woods. When we bought in 1979 we had 2 acres and we put a double wide mobile home on it and raised our kids in it. We built a United Built home on the same site after we sold the MH. We finished raising our kids there. Long story short, the man we bought our original land from went bankrupt and we out bid one other person for 6 more acres of pasture land. Jim keeps it pristine with his riding mower.


----------



## seminole wind

If you just need to toot around, a golf cart is cheaper. I think you plug them in. 
I just forgot the rest of what I was going to say. Hmmm.


----------



## Alaskan

Woods... Acres.... Land..... Yummy green stuff.


I wanted to grow up and own 20,000 acres or more.... I failed.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> If you just need to toot around, a golf cart is cheaper. I think you plug them in.
> I just forgot the rest of what I was going to say. Hmmm.


Newer ones run about 2000. Used ones can be around 500... but the freaking batteries are 120 a piece.... and they need between four to six.

They also take a good charger.... because they are DC.

for me I would rather have a gasoline powered one. IN my case I need a bit more oomph to get up and down hills because I could NOT walk the distance from the pump house to the house.

Sigh what I really want is a Gator. Even ten year old ones are running around 4 grand

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Those are fun... Or an argo.  

But what you really need is 20,000 acres and a sugar daddy!!!


----------



## Fiere

^ agreed! Where can I get those, Alaskan?


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Those are fun... Or an argo.
> 
> But what you really need is 20,000 acres and a sugar daddy!!!





Fiere said:


> ^ agreed! Where can I get those, Alaskan?


Or win the lottery.... I have equal chances for either...

Hey I found a section in Nevada 660 acres for 90K. In an area that is mostly cattle. Lots of seasonal running water. I would love to have something like that just to conserve it. But I would have to be in my middle twenties to make a go of it "off grid"... Some areas in Nevada have hot water wells too. source for heat and possibly energy generation.

deb


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's an amazing price in this day and age!


----------



## seminole wind

Yea. In NY in 1996, we bought a house on 2 acres when land meant nothing. We sold in 2004 when land was gold. Needless to say that the value of the house went up triple what we paid. So when we moved to Florida, we could pay cash for a house. Here we are situated nicely. We live in a neighborhood where everyone has an acre and some deed restrictions on house size, no trailers, no roosters (LOL) no goats no pigs no parking on the side of the road. We're a mile from Hospital, supermarket, applebee's, bank, gas station, feed store, post office and CVS, dog vet. Now they are building some shopping center within a mile too. I think that's very lucky for an aging population (oh no!) But my area is a nice convenient area. It's also pigeonville. There are many homes in the neighborhood that have coops as big as a house, LOL. This is the racing capital of pigeons.


----------



## Alaskan

When it doesn't cost much... There are reasons.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> When it doesn't cost much... There are reasons.


In that case extreme isolation....

But this one is eight miles outside of Elko Nevada

http://www.landwatch.com/Elko-County-Nevada-Land-for-sale/pid/289240123

what you have to watch for is deeded access for these types of properties. My little eighteen acres has deeded access through a specific network of dirt roads. Otherwise you buy your access from the land owners you have to go through. That can be big Bucks.

All stuff the land realtors can clue you in to. people get preetty antsy when you cross their property. Seven years and they cant deny your access.

I have easements that criss cross my property Road, Utilities, Old easements that werent developed.. I cant build on them but I can fence for livestock as long as I dont block the main access road.










the land is Ell shaped and the easement cuts a corner into a wedge shape. Easements for roads typically are twenty feet wide and the easement for the utilities thank goodness is adjacent to the road making the wedge shape smaller.

The shelf along the lower right hand corner is big enough to put a house and high enough to be out of the flood zone. The road is actually a stream bed.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

How many ways can you chop up desert?


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> How many ways can you chop up desert?


as many ways as other areas of the country... did you know just because you own the land you do not own the mineral rights?

YOu also dont own the air rights.


----------



## seminole wind

That's just BS. So can someone start a fire next door and fill your air with smoke-legally?


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> That's just BS. So can someone start a fire next door and fill your air with smoke-legally?


LOL... fire starting here is HIGHLY illegal unless you have a permitt... I think the last time I saw permitted burning was about thirty years ago.

I think the air rights pertain to someone building a structure that messes with your vew. Not a problem here in the desert usually.

For what its worth though My desert is very very beautiful so beautiful I am loth to build even fence. Unless it fits in with the landscape.

I would love to use all natural materials... But they simply dont stand the test of time... so my options are building fence thats pretty much invisible.

I dont like Field fence so most likely will do Cattle panels... they can be painted black so they will disappear in the land scape. Ideally topped with hot wire.

deb


----------



## seminole wind

How far away are your neighbors? Isn't it kinda lonely out there?


----------



## Alaskan

Personally I LOVE AND ADORE LONELY. If I could... And it were a warm place.. I would happily crawl under a rock and never come back out.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> How far away are your neighbors? Isn't it kinda lonely out there?


Nope... closest neighbor I am "friendly with" is at the end of my driveway directly across from me. His name is Tom and he cares for my horse for me... i pay him in dog cat and chicken feed and the occasional bottle of Gin.

But we ONly look out after each other and pretty much dont socialize. Unless its over critters. Hes a retired roofer ex biker ex cowboy... we have separate interests with the exception of the need to be left alone and that we are animal lovers.

I have a neighbor to the east of me at eye level of all things... Bout the same age as mom. we stop and chat on the road with each other but he pretty much told me NOT to come over for a visit. No biggie. People out here come out here so they can choose not to socialize.

Then some City people moved in behind me... they raise goats and chickens I came over for a visit on an invite... but didnt feel welcome....

The three of them share property lines with me... its a good idea to know who they are and respect their idiocentricities. There is a fourth I met him when he and his wife bought their place but have only done just the waive as I pass by. Hes ex military and now is a prison guard at Donovan... Nice man his kids are outstanding.

The parcel size is a minimum of ten acres... anything under that is grandfathered in from a zoning change. Many are twenty to forty acres. There is one family that has a hundred acres nestled between the gun range and the railroad tracks and the end of the main Dirt road. They have a family compound set up... four or five houses or cabins and a main house. There are no electrical lines or phone lines to their house so they are completely off grid. BIG no Trespassing sign on their gate.

Though I spoke to the husband the first year I was settled in and he was very friendly and invited me to drive my horse and carriage back there any time. The no trespassing signs are for city people or Off roaders...

Out here if you go past someones No trespassing signs you are likely to be met by an armed individual. And out here you can pack a gun on your hip as long as its not loaded. Or concieled if you are on your own property.

Many of us have shot guns as well... for various reasons. I have yet to learn how to use one so it remains locked up in its case.

I like being alone. some people equate that with being lonely... that is far from true. The lonliest I have ever been was at a full on party... Some times I go outside at night and just sit... and look at the milkey way...

We missed the Perseid meteor shower this august... I have an area in the rocks where we can set up the telescope.... Dean has a ten incher... I am hoping to set up a locker for it within the rocks and setup a small observatory there. Good telescopes need a few days to acclimatize to a new location.

I used to take my goats for walks in the rocks.... I have a six foot long walking stick... So that I can put it down between rocks when I step over a gap between them. Oh the goats just loved those walks...

As a writer I spent hours and hours at the computer... or on the internet researching things.... So when I go back I will have to have satellite connection.. NO more Dialup.

Plus if I feel the need to socialize there is a watering hole about three miles away in the form of the Jacumba Hot springs spa....

The town is full of history from being a stage stop on the Butterfield stage rout to having the tallest wooden trestle railroad bridge in existance... http://californiathroughmylens.com/goat-canyon-trestle

In the thirties it was a hot spot for the rich and famous to come and chill out in the mineral water. The water comes out of the ground at about 99 degrees. The pools and spas are not chemically treated. They keep them clean by constantly running the water on through it collects in a natural pond on the other side of the highway.

The original spa burned down about thirty years ago parts of it is still left.

Every year after the Burning man gathering there is a second gathering north of the train depod and its called Telemagica... a few hundred people gather there for a three day weekend camping in the washes and participating in performance art.

When I moved up to Jacumba I had the idea of doing some carriage business hauling day tourists from the Train depot to the town and back again.... Back then they were working on opening up the tracks from Campo to Imperial valley... Jacumba is about half way point. The train museum in Campo does do dinner trips where food is served on the train and the train... But illegals got into the tunnels near the trestle and burned some of the wood holding the tunnels up in order to keep warm during the winter...

Earthquake took out a couple of the tunnels... REpairs were stalled then abandoned... so sad. But you can hike out there if you are very very fit.

So there is alot of touring to do for me still and yet its far enough away from my quiet corner to make me happy

deb


----------



## seminole wind

So what s new with the cold folks?


----------



## dawg53

I looked at land up around Jamestown, TN long ago. Back then property was cheap, no state tax, low property taxes, low utility bills. Some properties included mineral rights, something I was unaware of. I talked with one owner who had a gas well on his property and he got paid $500 a month royalties plus free gas use. As it turned out, I wasnt able to move up there.


----------



## seminole wind

Sounded good.


----------



## Alaskan

I am cold... Cold makes me grumpier than usual.


----------



## Alaskan

Kids have been having to break ice on waterers for a week now...

Also, I am pretty sure I don't have enough wood stacked up. Dang.


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's a balmy 88 degrees here! I'll share some with you! !


----------



## seminole wind

89 degrees.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We don't usually have to break ice until December or January.


----------



## Alaskan

I am usually freezing my buns off in September... And majorly whining about it... Since I don't want to turn on the heat until Oct. 1. 

Just plain COLD. At least BOTH times it snowed.. It mostly melted back off. 

The kids tell me the ice on the waterers has been pretty thin.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's a might early for ne!! I think our winter is only about as long as your summer!
Do you heat with wood, gas, or electric?


----------



## Alaskan

I heat mostly with a wood stove... That heats mainly the kitchen and living room. I have a fuel oil giant space heater that valiantly tries to heat the bedrooms, but I try to keep that at 50. Then, when we are really freezing our buns off (shirt, sweater, coat, long johns, and socks and are still cold... I turn on a radiant heat electric box thing for the school room, and a propane heater for the TV room.

Can you tell we have no duct work?

Also, this, like many Alaskan houses, is a "moron" house, as in they kept adding "more on". Haha

My house started life as a dirt floored concrete bunker.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. I hate cold. Florida is now moving into 8 months of near perfect weather.


----------



## robin416

Maybe for you Sem, my in-laws live in Tampa, nothing but rain for them and it looks like more is on it's way next week. Or this week, now I can't remember.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We had wood heat for many years with electric auxiliary for nights when the wood burned down. It rarely came on though. We like the house around 60ish at night in what winter we have. The thermostat is at 68 in summer and most of our friends says it feels like a meat locker! Gramps is horribly hot natured and I ha e been since my change and hysterectomy. We changed to a wood look gas heater when our allergies got bad. We c ant open our windows too much because we both get stuffed up and start coughing.


----------



## robin416

I had wood heat with propane backup in our GA house. Took me threatening to hire someone to install the stove before the hubs gave in about it. Now all he can remember is how nice the heat was from that stove.


----------



## Alaskan

Wood heat does feel nice.

I love hot... 90s are awesome!


----------



## Fiere

I LOVE wood heat. Here on the coast it's damp damp damp so when you're cold it chills right to the bone, and when the thermostat is set to 80, it still feels damp. With wood heat it dries everything right out. Not only hat but a wood stove throws so much heat you can open a window for a couple hours to freshen the house and not feel cold! I want a wood stove so badly. We have electric heat and even though our house is 1100 square feet, the power bill is so expensive we end up turning he heat right off in most of it during the winter.

It's getting down low now, the dew is thick on the grass in the mornings and it's threatening frost, but the days are still warm enough for jeans and a t-shirt or hoodie. We will get our Indian summer in October, then it'll be frosty mornings after that. Since the air is so damp here we don't get snow till January but we have snow till May. Weather has been weird the last few years... Last year it was sweater weather and rain on Christmas Eve but by February there was 4' of snow. It didn't become summer until July.

You can see the 4' wide piece of plywood at the back of the coop. I think this pic was taken in early April. Uuuugggghhhhhh.









Don't get me wrong I love the snow! I love winter horseback rides, dog sledding, building snow men, and the quiet serene of the world. However, I want spring to start when spring starts! We have no seasons here, it's just whenever he winter is done. I hate that.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I guess that's one of the things I love about this area of the US that we live in is the clear cut seasons. I'm sitting on my deck in my summer PJs drinking my coffee . I won't be able to do this much longer though. We typically get our first night frost around Halloween. I completely agree about the wood heat. I stayed backed up to mine most of the time.


----------



## seminole wind

Robin, I live about 40 miles north of Tampa. Been to the airport?


----------



## perchiegirl

last week it was 105 here.... its now down to the normal 85 during the day... 

At my house I have a potbelley. and May burn about a quarter of a cord for the year during the winter. I do use an electric radiant heater in my bedroom when it gets very cold out. My power bill only goes up a little with it. Very efficient. once the oil inside the heater is at the right temperature It stays that way with minimal effort.

The rest of the house you can see your breath and the bathroom especially. I dont mind a cold bathroom though. Makes me appreaciate my warm bedroom... 

WE do get snow... about 72 hours worth total... But with the Desert its that cold wind that cleans house... taking all body warmth away... So its a couple of layers of flannel or sweaters and a wind breaker when you have to do stuff outside... AND a hat that coveres your ears

deb


----------



## robin416

seminolewind said:


> Robin, I live about 40 miles north of Tampa. Been to the airport?


Nope, I've only been down there a few times while my MIL was sick. Don't ask me where I actually was but I know there was a huge college campus and huge hospitals very near by. It was NW of Tampa actually on the edge of some other never heard of city.


----------



## seminole wind

sounds like st. Petersburg.


----------



## robin416

No, I'll get a map out. St Petersburg was no where near. I don't think. I just knew how to drive there.


----------



## robin416

Busch Gardens is on one side and U of S. FL was on the other. 

We were down in Miami for about six months a while back. Don't ask me about that because I pretty much stayed in the campground.


----------



## seminole wind

Okay I know where that is, but just know it as Tampa.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea! Finally got my new tool box. It's called a fatmax, and rolls and has lots of storage and like unfolds in different levels. I had a cabinet but can't roll the cabinet around then have to set my tools and stuff on a chair. But I have to store it in my shed/coop and if the pigeons cap on it they'll be sorry.


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Yea! Finally got my new tool box. It's called a fatmax, and rolls and has lots of storage and like unfolds in different levels. I had a cabinet but can't roll the cabinet around then have to set my tools and stuff on a chair. But I have to store it in my shed/coop and if the pigeons cap on it they'll be sorry.


Like this









like this? I have one filled with my art supplies at home.... I forgot all about it.... Thanks

deb


----------



## seminole wind

Just like that! It did take me a while to be fluent in opening the thing.


----------



## Alaskan

Haha! I was thinking it looked tricky to open and close!


----------



## seminole wind

Once ya figure it out it glides open easily. I have filled up 2 tool boxes that size and one trunk with a nail gun and miscellaneous hardware.


----------



## seminole wind

So I had ordered these cattle/horse panels a few days ago and got them today. My husband comes out and says he can get his trailer out to take them into the back yard. The panels are 5' x 16'. His trailer is 4' x 8'. No one wants to wait 1/2 an hour for him to get the trailer and find out it doesn't work. So he drags one into the back and he's huffing and puffing and coughing like he's gonna die. Sheesh. It's like he decided to get involved and take over the minute the truck pulls up. He had 2 days. The delivery guy shakes His hand. Those panels weigh about 75 pounds. 2 people can easily carry them 50 feet.


----------



## seminole wind

I spent the day spraying everything with Virkon. Then applying lime to the pen , getting ready for those horse panels to go up. I put a bigger dog house in with the big girls and my Jersey rooster. (nest for eggs). My rooster spent 2 hours in there fluffing it up and making noises. It was pretty funny . I think he was the only one in there all day.

I wormed my silkies so they will go to the new pen cleaned out, LOL.


----------



## Alaskan

Ha!

Yep, brain is much better than brawn... Especially as we age.


----------



## perchiegirl

I been spending the past six months figuring how to get cattle panels on my truck.... my horse trailer will hold a fourteen foot piece of metal roofing NOpe on cattle panels.

Though I can and will build a rack for the truck. I figure ten would be a good start for the fence on the yard... across the side up to the horse corral.

With the coop being up against the horse corral the distance to fence that end of the yard is probably fifty feet So I could use four panels to take it up to the carport with a little overlap. another four panels to create the run for sixty four feet and then two more across to meet the horse corral. I bough an angle grinder specifically for cutting cattle panels. but I am loth to mess with them too much.
Here is the connector









here is a video on how it works






what this does is gives you the option of creating a gate without hardware.

deb
deb


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh! They are using a kind of zibble zabble!!!! (That is what my paternal grandfather called them.... Other folks call them fence stays).


----------



## perchiegirl

fence stays are a little different IF i remember correctly used on barbed wire to keep cattle from muscling through.


----------



## Alaskan

Used to keep the barbed wire from sagging.  We always sold the ones that tried to muscle through.....


----------



## Alaskan

And yep! Right as always deb! They look a bit similar though. 

I love the photo of the fence stay you posted.


----------



## perchiegirl

I have seen them used on field fence too. to keep them from sagging The hills here used to be Basque country so the old pastures still fenced with it. 

With a single strand of barbed wire on top ... I suspect to discourage people.. Or to make the fence taller?

Cattle were run here too... but that was long ago when we had rain enough for pastures. Wild oat hay still grows everywhere. It only gets about six inches high.

deb


----------



## Fiere

The barbed wire is to keep the animals from leaning on the fence. Field fence doesn't stand a chance when something leans on it.


----------



## perchiegirl

Fiere said:


> The barbed wire is to keep the animals from leaning on the fence. Field fence doesn't stand a chance when something leans on it.


Ah.... ......


----------



## Fiere

Id rather electric than barbed wire, but obviously when fencing off a huge acreage people go for cheap , effective, and long lasting. We put electric on the inside of ours for the goats because the goats standing on the wire will stretch it out and bring it down over time. A horse or cow (especially a cow lol) leaning on it will have it down in a day. 
Livestock are hard on fences, I tell ya.


----------



## seminole wind

Those shock machines support "tape" as well. You can get it an inch or two wide. A few strands of that works great. 
The easier way of joining is to get these clamps shaped like a C and just need to be tightened on to join like you see on dog cages. Instead of cutting, overlap instead if a small amount. 

These panels come in small holes bottom to top (horse) or graduated larger upwards (cattle).. I had mine delivered for $25. Or if a lot, rent a truck or find a friend . I am doing 16 foot long pens and wire is near impossible for me and these are rigid.


----------



## perchiegirl

Here is some of the fence I see. Like I said this is really sheep country....










the left hand side is sheep fence..... then a Boarder patrol road and Border fence around Campo CA.

Here is the Boarder road and Fence in my area about twenty miles away










deb


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> Those shock machines support "tape" as well. You can get it an inch or two wide. A few strands of that works great.
> The easier way of joining is to get these clamps shaped like a C and just need to be tightened on to join like you see on dog cages. Instead of cutting, overlap instead if a small amount.
> 
> These panels come in small holes bottom to top (horse) or graduated larger upwards (cattle).. I had mine delivered for $25. Or if a lot, rent a truck or find a friend . I am doing 16 foot long pens and wire is near impossible for me and these are rigid.


I would love to have electric fence even have all the parts AND a charger.....sigh electric fence is ineffective here in my area too dry.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

When you get your house regrounded... You could use the same ground for the electric fence.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> When you get your house regrounded... You could use the same ground for the electric fence.


its not the ability to ground.... its the ground connection between horse and fence.... she stands on probably about six feet of DRY compacted Decomposed granite...

The best option to string bipolar tape... I can get a demo sample to fit a two acre pasture single strand. but its not enough for goats too.

Katee has a roebust corral sixteen gauge 1.68 diameter pipe specifically built for her...

deb


----------



## seminole wind

??? I have 3 eight foot metal (rebar?) in the ground and a heavy wire is connected to them in a row to the box. Then the wire electric fence. That's not enough for where you live?


----------



## seminole wind

Spent all day outside ripping down 16x16 foot area of wire fencing on the top of one pen. What a job. Then removed the tarp which is shredded. Now, almost ready for the horse panels.

The pens are almost 6 foot tall. Hubby tells me I'll never get them up there. I said you have to stand it on the short side, then one of us pulls it across with a rope while the other helps push it across. The 2x4's support Is already up there.


----------



## Fiere

All you need is a ground wire under the hot wire if you can't do rods. The bipolar tape is nice, we were looking at it because of our snow load - past 2' of snow the fence won't shock as the horse won't ground. Cost is prohibitive right now, however, so it's the ground wire for us. 

Nothing works for our goats but field fence with a run of electric inside or tethering them. They will stand with the electric wire pulled taught across their backs and you can watch their hides jump. Horse, human or dog hits the fence and we're all set back on our arses, but the goats? Not a single care given.


----------



## perchiegirl

Fiere imagine my place as having two feet of snow year round. Ground works some times... but I need it dependable always. Thatswhy i am going with cattle panels for the yard and the run...

They will contain both poultry and Goats... 

I WiLL set up the hot wire... but I am not getting my expectations up .

FWIW I knew a Percheron who would rest his upper lip on the hot wire... and watched it jiggle every time it zapped him.... Katees neigbor Hagrid at a boarding stable... He was a PMU rescue and full on eighteen hands and about 2500 pounds.... Katee would give him the stink eye when he leered at her he would twirl his head around wiith his massive "Do" and walk over to leer at his other neighbor. He was known to "walk" pipe corral over to visit neighbors across the aisle. So they put hot wire in his corral... he said "Thank you very much it tingles"

What a hoot he was.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Cant imagine resting a lip on hot wire.... 

I got shocked by my fence once... It felt like a mule kick


----------



## Fiere

That is why you'd run a ground wire and not put in a ground rod. That's the whole premise of the bipolar tape, the ground wire and the hot wire are in the same piece of tape instead of being separate entities. 

My aunts father in law had a Belgian that would walk through the fence, barbed wire and electric, taking the whole fence with him whenever he wanted to go visit the broodmares. Like a 5' fence with 3 strands of barb and 2 strands of electric, the kind of fence we as kids weren't permitted near for fear of injury and death lol. I'm sure we could've skinned that horse and he'd of thought nothing of it. He was a monster, the family business was logging and the horse was a puller. Nastier than a sack of pole cats, too. His sheer bulk and attitude definitely contributed to his ability to destroy a fence - I think the more the fence bit him the more determined he was to pull it out of the ground. Miss that old nag, he was a character.


----------



## seminole wind

My daughter and her friends used to play jump up and grab the wire. If you're not on the ground you don't get a shock. Then of course someone would grab the wire and grab someone else and get double whammy.


----------



## perchiegirl

Fiere said:


> That is why you'd run a ground wire and not put in a ground rod. That's the whole premise of the bipolar tape, the ground wire and the hot wire are in the same piece of tape instead of being separate entities.
> 
> My aunts father in law had a Belgian that would walk through the fence, barbed wire and electric, taking the whole fence with him whenever he wanted to go visit the broodmares. Like a 5' fence with 3 strands of barb and 2 strands of electric, the kind of fence we as kids weren't permitted near for fear of injury and death lol. I'm sure we could've skinned that horse and he'd of thought nothing of it. He was a monster, the family business was logging and the horse was a puller. Nastier than a sack of pole cats, too. His sheer bulk and attitude definitely contributed to his ability to destroy a fence - I think the more the fence bit him the more determined he was to pull it out of the ground. Miss that old nag, he was a character.


yep Bipolar... I hope to be able to afford it some day.

I have seen those pulling horses.... Massive and KNOW their power.... unless they are well trained they can be incredibly dangerous. Once they know their power you better wish they wanted to please you.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Well... It has been raining and raining... Maybe all of the snow will be gone by tomorrow.

-roll eyes-


----------



## seminole wind

Sorry about the chappy weather,Al, it's been in the 80s here. I'll bet that hurricane sucks all the humidity out.

I got a call from the horse dentist office today and I scheduled an appointment. Then my friend wanted me to call them back for a price and the receptionist said $267 !!!
so I said cancel that appointment, I can't afford that. I think the vet wants about $100 bucks. Sheesh. They are good, but I'm not rich.


----------



## Alaskan

My favorite toyo man showed up today (after a month of waiting, he has been way swamped).

He came to where the heater was, spent over an hour, fixed two separate toyos, and charged me 51.50 

I told him, dude, do you mind if I make the check for a little more? He said yes, he did mind, the check had to be 51.50, since that is the code for crazies in California.

Two other toyos... I needed looked at ASAP, so I called the other guys... They charge $160 to come to your place, pick up the machine and bring it back to the shop... BEFORE any work gets done. Those folks charged be almost a grand for the one machine I had them fix and over 200 to just look at and clean up the second one. Which stopped working after they "cleaned" the fully functional machine. ...

They did come back and "fix" the one they busted for free.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> My favorite toyo man showed up today (after a month of waiting, he has been way swamped).
> 
> He came to where the heater was, spent over an hour, fixed two separate toyos, and charged me 51.50
> 
> I told him, dude, do you mind if I make the check for a little more? He said yes, he did mind, the check had to be 51.50, since that is the code for crazies in California.
> 
> Two other toyos... I needed looked at ASAP, so I called the other guys... They charge $160 to come to your place, pick up the machine and bring it back to the shop... BEFORE any work gets done. Those folks charged be almost a grand for the one machine I had them fix and over 200 to just look at and clean up the second one. Which stopped working after they "cleaned" the fully functional machine. ...
> 
> They did come back and "fix" the one they busted for free.


Ok whats a toyo...

I had a neighbor we called the 5150 lady...

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Up here LOTS of people use a space heater that plugs into the wall (so needs some electric) but burns fuel oil, to heat their entire home. Only fancy houses or really new houses have ductwork.

The two brands are Toyo and Monitor, but Monitor stopped making their stoves I think five years back. For my house we have a giant Monitor, maybe 20 or 25 years old.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Up here LOTS of people use a space heater that plugs into the wall (so needs some electric) but burns fuel oil, to heat their entire home. Only fancy houses or really new houses have ductwork.
> 
> The two brands are Toyo and Monitor, but Monitor stopped making their stoves I think five years back. For my house we have a giant Monitor, maybe 20 or 25 years old.


Ok how i have to look it up

Nice.... I did a search for dealser in my area and its a no go...

I do have a heater that is a radiator style and its very inexpenisve to run... all electric it has a oil radiator. Once its heated up I only hear it go back on every couple of hours.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

there is a photo of one of their stoves.

Their website: http://www.toyoheat.com

I also have one of their on demand hot water heaters (also runs on a tiny bit of electric, but fired from fuel oil).

It kinda screams "alaskan", not sure what other markets that they cater to.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> View attachment 18396
> there is a photo of one of their stoves.
> 
> Their website: http://www.toyoheat.com
> 
> I also have one of their on demand hot water heaters (also runs on a tiny bit of electric, but fired from fuel oil).
> 
> It kinda screams "alaskan", not sure what other markets that they cater to.


thats the one i looked at but we dont have fueloil here... only propane or diesel or kerosine... I would like something that ran off propane... the elctric one does good for me though.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Ah!

Yeah, up here LOTS of people have huge fuel oil tanks next to their houses.


----------



## Alaskan

Actually... I think the Toyo man was saying that you can get a Toyo that runs off of natural gas.

I think converting from fuel oil, to propane, to gas isn't too horrid.. Some appliances you need to buy new, but others I think you just change out a filter part or something.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Actually... I think the Toyo man was saying that you can get a Toyo that runs off of natural gas.
> 
> I think converting from fuel oil, to propane, to gas isn't too horrid.. Some appliances you need to buy new, but others I think you just change out a filter part or something.


The difference between natural gas and propane is the jets. My hot water tank, my stove and my dryer are all propane. I go through two hundred gallons of propane in a little under two years. If i am living there.

Propane has more energy um er more BTUS in it so it burns hotter.

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Burns cleaner too.

However, propane also costs more, and you need a more expensive tank to hold it, that also needs more upkeep.


----------



## perchiegirl

Alaskan said:


> Burns cleaner too.
> 
> However, propane also costs more, and you need a more expensive tank to hold it, that also needs more upkeep.


up keep? worried tone....

what upkeep....

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Well... It needs to be checked 12 years after you buy it (I think) and then every six years after that (I think). Since you have a giant, not gonna fit in your truck tank, you would have to pay for a service call.. -barf-

My fuel oil tank is just a giant metal barrel. It fell off of its stand once, gave itself a giant dent on the back. We picked it up and put it on a new stand, looked at the dent, it wasn't leaking, so yeah! All my fuel oil tank has to do is not leak, and not let water rush in. That is it. No airtight seals. I just need to make sure I don't jump on the copper pipe that comes out of one end.

It does have a filter on the outside of the tank, between the tank and the copper pipe... I am supposed to swap that out every so often, but that is under $20 for a new filter, and I can do it myself (about every 1 or 2 years).

You need to be nice to your propane tank. Do NOT hit it with your truck, do NOT let Kaytee try to jump on it or kick at it, etc.


----------



## Alaskan

However.. Didn't you just get it inspected right when you filled it up? So you should be good, with no extra costs for 6 years (I think that is what it is).

Also, it depends on where you fill it. 

Here in town there are two places that you can go to get propane tanks filled up. At the one place they are sticklers and will read the numbers on the tank to make sure that it is still good. The other place doesn't ever look at the dates on the tank unless it is super rusty and looks like it might explode on them. 

So maybe your fuel delivery service people are the don't care kind.


----------



## perchiegirl

Ah.... Well It doesn't belong to me... it belongs to the fuel supplier.... i pay sixty five bucks a year for rental. That price includes delivery. It sits fifty feet away from the house and the fire department inspects it for proximity to bushes.... cant have bushes growing within five feet of it.

IF the tank goes empty, or below 20 percent full, I have to pay for a pressure test before they will fill it. Pressure testing costs twenty bucks. Its in the middle of my circular drive nestled between some big rocks.

It is vulnerable in one spot and I have throught of building up some bollards to protect it. but I never got past the thinking part. The pipes to it run under the driveway and attach to the house under neath.

The goats have messed with the pipes that come out of the ground near the tank but lost interest and they didnt get out very often... The tank is pretty big, three feet or more diameter and six feet long and there is a big hood arrangement that you have to pull a special pin to look at the dial.... the filling port is under that as well.










Only mine is painted light beige. during my research it says the valve needs to be inspected and possilby replaced every thirtheen years. I suspect that is extended because of our dry climate.

But now that I know I will ask. Tank rental should include that

deb


----------



## Alaskan

Ah! Yep, that would be the awesomeness of rental... All of the inspection stuff should be included.


----------



## Fiere

perchiegirl said:


> yep Bipolar... I hope to be able to afford it some day.


We can't afford it either, that's why we ran a ground wire. The bipolar tape just has the ground and hot wire built in the same tape for ease of application - that's all. You accomplish the same thing (and they have for years, that's where the idea of bipolar tape came from) with a hot wire and a ground wire an inch or so apart on the fence post. No ground rod needed.


----------



## Fiere

Id love to have a wood stove and an On-demand water heater. I think that'd be perfect.

We usually get a nice Indian summer around this time of year but it is getting cold lately. Especially in the nights, and we refuse to turn the heat (electric - blech!) on before November first. We need it on now though, really. 
I'm not looking forward to winter. We have not had it easy the past couple years and my house is a POS that I refuse to dump money into. I need to win a lottery and move!


----------



## Alaskan

The first house I lived in up here, when I had it inspected the guy said I should paint the inside, so I don't get horrifically depressed in the winter time, but that was all the money that I should spend on it, no more.


----------



## Fiere

We painted the bathroom. That's all the work we've done, we wanted to do more painting and spruce up the bones of it a bit more but money was tight and after the first winter we hated it so much Id just like to wash it with gas and rinse it with a match.


----------



## Alaskan

Sounds like a very final solution.


----------



## seminole wind

We had those auto hot water heaters in Germany. One big one in the bathroom that filled a tub pretty quick, the kitchen one was one you fill then it boils the water. Americans are so wasteful.


----------



## seminole wind

Oh You Tube, where would I be without you. You have to say that you tube is a great thing. How to do, Euro Dressage, there is just so much on there. Facebook can't hold a candle to the bottomless neverending amount of videos .

Well, I just happened to see a few oldies come up in my browsing. I ended up watching 2 videos by Culture Club, which still don't make sense but the music is good. And lastly, M C Hammer. Is anyone familiar with flash mobs? One of my favorites is Bolero. 

I could watch You tube all night, LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Always entertaining, yes.

However, I tried finding videos of different accents.... Texas-German, Schlesien German, and German from Duderstadt... But I failed.


----------



## seminole wind

There is tex/German music . Is it called Tejano music? LOVE IT


----------



## nannypattyrn

Tejano is Tex /Mex music. I don't know if German/Texas music has another name other than that.


----------



## Alaskan

I don't think there is an actual Texas-German music category... Just Texans singing German music.


----------



## nannypattyrn

prawly right


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan said:


> I don't think there is an actual Texas-German music category... Just Texans singing German music.







I like Tejano music, sort of like Mexican music with accordion and Oompa rhythm.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I liked that. I esp. like it when in some of the Mexican restaurants in Texas and sometimes here in Oklahoma , the band comes out playing and walking around.


----------



## seminole wind

I love Tejano music. I heard it the whole time I was in san Antonio for my daughter's air force graduation. Got really hooked on it, LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Me, I love super old cowboy music (the 20s to 50s), and old black soul/jazz stuff.


----------



## Alaskan

A TRUE, story, I had a relative, about a hundred years ago now... He was chopping wood, and idiotically grabbed a log he didn't look at thoroughly first. There was a coral snake on the log and it bit his thumb. Coral snakes have worse poison than rattlers, but since their mouths don't open as wide as a rattler, and their fangs are further back, they can usually only tag you on smaller body parts like the skinny back ankle part, or fingers and thumbs. They chew on you to release the poison.


Anyway, the coral snake got his thumb, the ax was in his working hand, so he whacked the head off the snake, and then whacked off his thumb.

Next story:

We still tell the story of my great-great-grandmother that sat on a black widow spider when using the outhouse in the dark. The story goes that she was so fat, that she only got a tiny bit of rot on the spot... And none got to her muscle.

Yeah, that is lovely.... She must have gotten bitten back in 1870, and we STILL talk about it.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I pretty much like it all except rap. I play keyboard at our church and we try to mix contemporary style with the old hymns and an occasional country tune. I enjoy listening to the various styles we get with Sirius .


----------



## nannypattyrn

I've always heard of scary stories about coral snakes and what to do if you got bit. We had blk widows every where. I was always careful when turned stuff over or reached under the bed or in a dark place. Now, it's Fiddlebacks (brown recluse ).


----------



## Alaskan

Poisonous spiders are just down right bad.

I had a friend that got bit and ended up with red streaks going from the bite.

Ended up in the hospital on IV antibiotics.


----------



## seminole wind

Lucky for us, there are only 2 species of spiders that are poisonous in Florida: Widows and Brown Recluses. We have a few or more living on the side of the house. I have not really done anything about them. They have been there for years and not bothered anyone.


----------



## seminole wind

Seems like when you're going away, you feel overwhelmed by what you need to do before you leave.


----------



## Alaskan

Packing bites... And the thought of leaving a house with a jillion things left to do.. -barf-


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think you "flung a craving on me "! We went to one of our local Mexican restaurants for supper and Tejano music. It wasn't live but still was enjoyable.


----------



## seminole wind

Where is my LOL smiley. My dad has this place I love by her called Mama Margie's I think that is A1. I hate beans but this place makes beans that I love. I'll have to find the recipe. I also have some Tejano cd's . Can't wait (for the beans)

I've also spent the last 3 years unemployed, then found a job, then got my disability, quit the job and now I have income again. Feels good to be able to do things again.
Like even pay my own ticket.


----------



## seminole wind

Have to vent. I've had this horsey friend for 6 or so years. She is always right even when she acts like she doesn't know, she ends up being more knowledgeable. So I don't fall for that one anymore. If I am educated on something, she will ask a question about that topic, then tell me I'm wrong. She can not or will not agree to disagree. She is not happy with a difference of opinion and will keep harping on it.

OTher than that she's a very nice very good hearted personbut my feelings are wearing thin.

WE both own gaited horses. Gait is where our horses walk faster and faster, versus trotting. Well yesterday she asked me to hop on her horse so she could see if the saddle fits him, and I rode him around for 15 minutes. She tells me he was getting close to being "in gait", and I said he felt like his gait was fine and really powering along. 
SO she tells me I'm wrong and it's making her mad because i am not agreeing with her "educated" opinion. I say well we just have a difference of opinion of how we know when our horses are gaiting. She can't let it go at that. 

I can't or won't say anything about who's right or wrong. It doesn't matter. There are things that I feel when a horse is gaiting, and she focuses on other ways of feeling when a horse is gaiting. Not a big deal to me. 

I board with an older couple that are extremely knowledgeable about horses. They know more about horses than anyone I know. However, the woman is very very sick, and this other woman runs the business for her . This other woman is kindof bossy and a know it all, and does not know how to deal with people. So of course my friend and this woman butt heads because they both have a need to be better or smarter than the other one. Both are getting steamed. But the lady does not let it eat away at her. My friend is letting it eat away at her and does nothing but talk about her hate for that woman. I'm tired of hearing it. I don't care. I don't argue with people. 

LAst week I was busy re building chicken pens and did not take my phone with me. My friend called me and I didn't return her call right away. I was just too tired. So she calls that other woman and asks if she has heard from me because she can't get a hold of me and thinks something is wrong (I could pull my hair now). The woman tells her she has no problem getting in touch with me (the woman had seizures and a stroke and I was visiting her a few days out of concern). 

WHat is the moral of my woes here? I praise God that my chickens help me keep my sanity and remind me that simple pleasures are the best. I could hide in the backyard and never come out -ever.


----------



## Alaskan

There are some people I have known, that have such a negative take on life... That it almost poisons the air around them.

Those people I simply avoid, or only spend minimal time with.

It is much too draining, as well as much too toxic to spend much time with them.

And here I am, exceedingly negative and poisonous. -blah-


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan, no you are balanced and don't appear to be a psycho. But you are absolutely right. The relationship didn't start out draining, but now it is. Compounded with that her job allows her time to call people to chat , and I don't. So while driving, she calls people. She has appeared to call and talk about her stuff, but when I talk I either "lose connection" or she has to go for some reason. So I do not have time mid day to yak for an hour.

I'm tired of not being able to have a different opinion and get "I can't believe you're not agreeing with me, or it's making her angry". And just agreeing to disagree isn't good enough. It is draining. I don't have a jelouse bone in my body. So it's not something I pick up right away in others. But this may be what starts it. I'm very ok with my friends having other friends. But some may not feel that way about me. And believe me, I'm one to have very few friends by choice.

Thanks for letting me vent. It clarifies a lot of things for me.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Alaskan, you sound like me. I enjoy and even prefer being by myself or with just a few friends. I get very stressed if I'm expected to be someone I'm not. Do I like to be right, yes, but I can be wrong or mistaken without getting bent out of shape. There's nothing wrong with saying "I can't talk right now, I'm driving or I'm ______,
(Fill in the blank) I have to have my alone time esp in the mornings or I'm no good for anything the rest of the day.


----------



## seminole wind

LOL Nannypatty, I have to have my time alone too, but it keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## seminole wind

I was on 2 Facebook groups with this now ex friend, on each one she had posted her "learning lessons" for me. So I removed myself from each one.

Do you know how hard it was to not say anything about her stupidly thinking that I needed to learn this stuff from her? Maybe for all I've learned , I was never one to talk about how much I know. Maybe she took that as ignorance.


----------



## Alaskan

Some people do... But only the self involved ones...

You did right.

It is good to work to improve oneself, but you can't do that when you are surrounded with toxic personalities.


----------



## seminole wind

Absolutely. Toxic is the right word for it. I love discussing opinions, but there's no need to shove it down one's throat.


----------



## Alaskan

Yep! 

I think a big part of being POSITIVE when wanting to discuss opinions, and being passionate about your beliefs, is that you MUST listen with love and respect to the other person, try to see their point if view.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think FB has pretty much not got anything to offer anymore if you have it open to the public. I took my off my phone a couple of days ago because #1 I was on it 9,000 times a day for no reason #2 no one does anything but share "cute" stuff that doesn't mean anything anymore but looks good. If I could look onlt at family or a few friends that actually have words then I might put it back.


----------



## Alaskan

I do the "buy-sell-trade", the chicken auctions, etc. on Facebook


----------



## nannypattyrn

I can't believe that Oklahoma is 2 weeks away from our usual first frost and it was 94 degrees!


----------



## seminole wind

It's been 95 here in Texas. I;ll bet it;s cooler in Tampa. 

I have a facebook page so I can catch up with people I used to work with prior to 2004. And a few friends from High school, believe it or not. 

I also get nagged by my daughter. She says I need to go to sleep earlier and wake up earlier. That's fine if you can sleep. I can't fall asleep til after 2 am. And I wonder, who made the rule that I can only sleep between certain hours? God? I used to work nights. Did I have an excuse then to not be like the rest of the world? I still sleep 8 hours. But it's not the same as others' 8 hours. 

STarting today, I will just not let others nag me, tell me I'm doing something wrong, that I don't know, and then there's what color clothes I should wear, how I should cut my hair.

DAughter asked me one day "did you need all those chickens?" I said "did you need 3 kids?" 
DAughter ask me a year ago, "why did you need a new car? The old one was fine?" I said "Why did you buy that new house? The other one was plenty big enough?." I think she got the message.


----------



## Alaskan

Wowsers!

Sorry... That all bites.

Awesome that you are working to not let it get you down.


----------



## zamora

Brrrrrr...........it was 51 degrees at my house this morning. I guess I need to cut all the basil and make the pesto to freeze before we get a frost and it's not any good. That was NOT on my plan for Saturday morning.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Sometimes we have to be resourceful in answering esp our kids. I think mine think I'm demented sometimes! A little forgetful at times (comes with the age thing) .
Seminole, are you a nurse, still working?


----------



## Alaskan

Zamora... I feel your freezing-ness. We have been 40s and low 50s for over a month.


----------



## seminole wind

Nanny, I retired early . The 8 years in Florida fried my brain with politics and administration, they went thru 5 nurse managers in 8 years. So I resigned end of 2012. Then I had alot of difficulty finding adult nursing like visiting nurse because I had no experience with adults. Now I am officially in early retirement.


----------



## seminole wind

I will be back with my chickens in 2 days.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I actually missed my chickens more than they missed me I think! I hope you've had a great visit. 
Patsi


----------



## seminole wind

I know. But I think animals find security In the same routine every day.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Mine certainly like routine esp. In the mornings when they hear mine or Jims voice and know they going to get out of the coop.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm having a nice visit, but it's not like home. 

I hate watching my daughter run around like crazy. She has this week off right now and does nothing but shop for food, and ferry 3 kids around to all kinds of things. And while working . We just had an argument. You know me, I don't argue. However I did come out here because me and hubby think the daughter is losing her mind. She only has time to scream. She's gotten nasty . She made mention of me butting into her businuss, but as you may know, since she left home in 2001 , and married a few years later, I have NEVER givin her any advice about kids or hubby EVER and I can argue that. 
HEr kids are taking advantage of it. It has been bad enough that I was MOL sent out here to visit because we are worried about her. She just stormed off to bed. I still do need a ride to the airport. I asked her hubby.

The straight A 14 year old has not been turning in her work. Not doing homework. The 9 year old is a PIA all the time. 

BUt I think she got the message like it or not.


----------



## seminole wind

Anyone know what happened to Robin?


----------



## Alaskan

Dunno... Have you sent her a message?


----------



## seminole wind

I have but don't want to bug her. So I think I'll wait another week and pm her again.


----------



## Alaskan

Good! 

I hate it when my invisible friends go quiet... I always worry.


----------



## Fiere

I'll email her. I've been wondering where she's gone as well


----------



## seminole wind

Great! I met her years ago, but have been friends with her for a short time now, and I hoped someone else could email her too that knows her better or longer than I have recently.


----------



## Fiere

I sent her a message to her personal email and told her we were thinking about her and hoped all was well. Figure maybe if she can't check the forum she might check her email. Hopefully she's just busy and we will see her pop up soon


----------



## Alaskan

Yep... It is the season of crazy "get it done before the snow flies".


----------



## zamora

Alaskan said:


> Yep... It is the season of crazy "get it done before the snow flies".


Funny thing, it rarely snows where she lives and I have been wondering where she has gotten off to as well. Hope she's ok.


----------



## seminole wind

I know she lives somewhere on the Okie/Alabama/ Tennessee/ Mississippi border. I hope I got that right, LOL.


----------



## zamora

She's in Alabama, not too too far from me.


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan, we wait all year for this time of year, 70's during the day and 60's at night. Perfect weather for doing stuff-or napping.


----------



## seminole wind

So where are all the cold folks?


----------



## perchiegirl

seminolewind said:


> So where are all the cold folks?


Here sitting in my night shirt front and back door open enjoying the fresh air.

deb


----------



## nannypattyrn

Enjoying some awesome fall temps and much needed rain for Okla.


----------



## zamora

At work. *sigh*


----------



## Alaskan

Listening to grumpy children -ARG-


----------



## nannypattyrn

You should be back here, then your grumpy kids could be running around playing outside!


----------



## Alaskan

Whew... School over... Still have the same number of kids... Also went to the haunted


----------



## Alaskan

Achem... Haunted coast guard vessel.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm here. Heavy day. At 4 am this morning, my chest pain did not feel like indigestion. The pain got worse. I woke hubby up and called 911. The ambulance came and my pain went from a 10 to a 3 to a 1. That's the scariest $hit I've ever been thru. I got a cardiac cath right away to take pictures of the veins in the heart. The camera was passed thru an opening in an artery in my groin and fed up thru the heart. 

Turns out I have 2 veins with 50% blockage. So I'll be managed with meds. So I'll have to take it easy for a few days.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Oh, wow! I'm sure glad you caught it and got treated early! Gramps has had an MI and CABG-4 vessel because he ignored his chest pain.


----------



## Alaskan

That bites big time!!!!! 

Glad you called...


----------



## nannypattyrn

Actually, (the stink) decided to drive himself to the hospital about an hour away and didn't tell me ( I was already at church ) until he was on the way. Boy did he get a talking to when I made it to the heart hospital where they transferred him to in OKC. But, I was glad to be able to talk to him. We could've had a very different outcome.


----------



## seminole wind

That was the pain from hell. I have a vial of nitro now. I guess I carry that with me all the time?

I have 6 chickens in a 10x13 pen that was supposed to be for 1 night, and I can't finish that pen roof today so they may be in there a few days. I have 2 JG roosters that can't run around together.


----------



## nannypattyrn

You want to keep your NTG with you or at least close by. Did they start you on baby aspirin or some other bld thinner? 
Jim had chest discomfort on exertion for several years. I even made him fo to a local cardio probably at least 10 years before. He almost wouldn't go because I'm sure he was afraid. (We lost his mom at age 57 with a massive MI.)


----------



## nannypattyrn

His CP wasn't bad until he actually had his MI.


----------



## seminole wind

I hate to hear that someone died of a heart attack. And I've never had chest pain on exertion. I had been trying to sleep for an hour and got up and had a cupcake and went back to bed, and and 30 minutes later I started to get pain. It just got worse and worse from there. 

Now the doc that did the cath said he didn't find anything wrong. Then my primary doc comes in and says that 2 vessels were 50% blocked. So I can only say that the surgeon guy should have waited to get the pictures read by radiology. Duh.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I know that's right! My primary and my ob/gyn have 2 different approaches to things ,too. I kind of have to "eat the hay and spit out the stubble ".


----------



## seminole wind

Heart healthy diet. Well, hubby cooks pretty good. I can't say we eat anything really bad. Not anything greasy or fatty. I do need beans and have a great recipe. What I really need to do is stop the never ending snacking at night. Ice cream, cookies, etc. 

And I will be forced kindof to lose that 10 pounds, and hopefully 10 more. At least eggs are good. I have not been eating them but should. Applebee's stopped making my favorite salad. I don't know why they do these things.


----------



## nannypattyrn

The American Heart Association has a lot of heart healthy recipes. The guidelines have changed so make sure you stay current. Jim is a snacker too, rather than keeping cookies and such around, I keep the 100 cal greek yogurt around and recently I found yougurt with a tiny amt of different crushed cookies or candies on top to give him the feeling that he has something "good " to eat. I rarely fry anything except potatoes occasionally. We grill or bake most of our meats.


----------



## Alaskan

-sigh- I love my horrid food.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Me too! We backside frequently!


----------



## seminole wind

I got out today and got a lot of 2x4's up. With very little strenuous work. I didn't cut any wood, and the hammer driver thing put screws in with no effort. Then hubby made me come in. I only had 2 more to put up. Tomorrow I can finish it. 

Got a bullet shaped thing on a chain to put my nitro in. That's going to be hard to get used to. I think I'm a bit depressed. 

This LPN guy in the hospital was told around 730 to discharge me. God knows what took him so long, but an hour goes by and I sign all the paperwork. Then he has to take 3 bp's and take me for a walk around the unit. Then I get dressed, and grab my stuff and he's still like throwing stuff in the garbage and what looked like cleaning up the counter at the nurse's station. Then he's back on the laptop. Then he says my parents should get the car and he'll bring me down in a wheelchair. Then there's more fumbling on the laptop. Then he says he'll get me that wheelchair in a minute. It's now 930!

I then snuck down the hall and around the corner behind his back and started walking fast. Made it thru the double doors and the front door was in sight. Yeah!!!!! 

I get tired of these people sometimes.


----------



## Alaskan

Ooooh! You escaped! And you didn't even post bail! -cackle-


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know what hospitals gain by having all discharges leave by wheelchair. Kindof bad advertisement since you're supposed to leave better than you came in.


----------



## seminole wind

A few months ago, I sold my Kawasaki mule because I was unemployed and the toy had to go. Since my near death experience, and starting to get ss disability, I figured I only live once and bought a new UTV, cheaper than the mule but everything is cheaper than the mule, LOL. I figured I really don't want to carry crap 200 feet into the back yard because I'm always doing some kind of labor outside. So now the wait.


----------



## Alaskan

Wait?

Wait to have the new UTV delivered?


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, I hate the waiting because I could use it now. I will leave some things to use it for.
I am forever lugging big heavy stuff around. I think my pen will be done tomorrow or I will set it on fire


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah... I wonder what I will do when all of my boys have left the house... ..... Dunno


----------



## seminole wind

Well, my husband tells me I need to slow down and not work around the yard so hard. Uh-huh. I guess he doesn't want me stressing my heart. But I am supposed to get exercise. He also doesn't realize that I'm working smarter not harder. And not to mention I got chest pain laying in bed at 4 in the morning.

So Alaskan, when the boys are gone, you can most likely work less per day but still get things done. You can save up the bigger things for when they visit. And also , like we did, find a handyman that we use if needed. 

I'll bet it's a lot harder working when it's frozen or snow covered outside. In Florida we have about 4 months of oppressive 90-95 heat and high humidity. I've gotten used to it, working slower, more breaks, more ice fluids, working in shade.

I have not decided how i'm going to deal with 2 pallets of rubber mulch coming tomorrow. I hope they can bring it up the driveway right next to the front garden by the door. The rest will have to wait for that UV coming.


----------



## Alaskan

Or do it tiny bit at a time.

Yeah... At some point I will move someplace hot... Spouse has to die first.....

Hot means no ice, and no hauling water.. Water is darn crazy heavy.


----------



## seminole wind

I used to haul water for the horses in the winter. Then I found a better way. I watered everyone, then emptied the hose out. Next day, it was good to go. Saved me a lot of carrying buckets.


----------



## Alaskan

Too cold here... It freezes in the hose before it comes out the other end. Exterior hose bibs need to be drained before winter or they bust the pipes at the faucet.

When I had horses we would get the water in the bathroom sink to super hot, then attach the hose (that was stored in the shower stall all winter), roll the hose out of the second floor window to the horse trough, turn it on, fill it up and then drain and store back in the shower stall.


----------



## seminole wind

Crap! That's a lot of work. Maybe you'll get back to Texas one day.


----------



## Alaskan

Yeah.... And then you need a hose in the shower all winter long. -barf-

I have lived in Texas, HAPPILY, with AC only three months out of the year.. I love heat. I hate going indoors in Texas, they make all public buildings WAY too cold.

I need a fan though.... I don't need AC, but I would be super sad without a fan.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea I recently went to Texas and ended up having to buy a sweater! They do make it too cold. I could live fine with less air conditioning. I had my first air conditioned house when I was 37. I had promised my husband he could control the air if he moved to Florida. He can be a wimp about the weather. So the blasted thing runs all the time at 75 and it's only 80 outside. Sometimes I have to go out to get warm.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Neither one of you would survive in my house! DH keeps it at 71 at the highest and at night its 68 ! I'm so used to the OR and to my hot natured hubby that I don't usually need extra clothing or a blanket. . That and the permanent summer vacation I live with!


----------



## seminole wind

Nanny, where do you live?


----------



## seminole wind

Yea! Got the screened in patio power washed today and it's white again. He even did the rim of the hot tub which was black with moldy stuff. 

I also got 100 bags of black rubber mulch . Supposed to stay black for at least 12 years. Looks real nice .


----------



## Alaskan

It sure is nice when everything around the house looks clean and neat.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I live in SE Okla right in between OKC and Dallas on the I-35 corridor. My summer vacation is the dreaded "change of life" & my hubby who is and always has been very hot natured.


----------



## seminole wind

I have some interesting ways of coping aside from the usual. Always do stuff in shade. Drink a lot of ice fluids. Take frequent breaks. Think "MAD" about letting the heat control your life. Try to ignore the heat rather than dwell on it (like my husband). Know that a shower is just a few steps away. (outdoor shower is a thought). Wear a sweat band. I have a hot tub that's unheated and warm during the summer. Just perfect temperature from the sun. That's how I do it anyway.

What I can't deal with is doing something with the sun in my face messing with my seeing what I'm doing. Grrr. My truck needs a wash and wax and it's hard because there is no shade anywhere to do it, and I end up facing the sun and it's awful. : (


----------



## seminole wind

Helpful hints for dealing with the cold weather: Carry a flask. Move.


----------



## zookeeper

The worst thing about Scotland is that winter is very damp and cold. We don't get the extremes of temperature that some of you get, winter is usually between -16*c and +10*c here in Angus. The snag is that we get a lot of rain, drizzle and fog so everything always feels damp and cold even when the temperature isn't that low. I quite like snow and usually it feels better when we have it because it seems dryer! At the moment we've had about 10 days of constant fog and drizzle with the occasional burst of rain and everything outside is dripping.


----------



## seminole wind

I didn't realize you are in Scotland. How interesting!


----------



## Alaskan

I am actually close to the same Latitude as Scotland.. Actually I think 
I line up with the Orkneys. They have lots of fireweed in the Orkneys, just like they have in Alaska. Kind of interesting.

Scotland is gorgeous. 

And yes, cold and damp can be very depressing. I hate the weather here, we are often cold and damp... Even our summers are cold.

My winters are much colder than yours. When the sky clears in the winter, the stars are brilliant, everything is beautiful and about twenty degrees colder!!! Blah


----------



## seminole wind

I'm sorry you're so cold!


----------



## seminole wind

I am not looking forward to the holidays. Since my dad told me last year that If they were invited elsewhere for Christmas eve, and if I wasn't (as in hypothetically at my niece's), they would go without me and I should understand. That was very upsetting since dad says they would leave me out and I should understand that they don't want to make waves with the family. (niece and husband, sister and husband, possibly nephew and wife) which consists of a niece that visits them once a year, and my sister who is an alcoholic and has made their life miserable with her arrests and jail time for dwi. 

This was said in reference to Christmas eve which has been a very special time since I was little . 
Then part of his argument being that I don't have a holiday at my house often enough. Truth is when I was married the first time I did it all the time, then I was divorced and single for 7 years, then they moved to Florida. I said I had Thanksgiving once at my house but he said my daughter did all the work so that doesn't count. I had Christmas here too once, but that was forgotten. Even had their lonely neighbor here.

I call yesterday to invite them and they have already been invited to my niece's for Thanksgiving.

To top it off, since I've been back from the hospital for chest pain (10 days ago), they did not even call once. 

This all boils down to favoritism and me feeling like I'm the last considered. So last year I've decided to take myself out of the equation. I won't be celebrating anything with them anymore. 

I have always been one to invite everyone no matter what, including anyone who has no where to go. I do not understand people who don't.


----------



## robin416

I don't have the right words for what you're dealing with with your family. I've never felt compelled to focus my life on what the rest of mine are or are not doing or planning. 

Don't get me wrong, I have a close relationship with my sis and brother but if either had ever treated me the way yours is, I would walk away without a backward glance. And they know it. 

You don't need to explain yourself about what went on in the past, or make excuses for the way things are now. If they have an issue with it, that's their problem, not yours.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I'm so sorry for the journey you are being placed on. I wish you were closer, I'd invite you to our turkey day celebration!


----------



## robin416

nannypattyrn said:


> I'm so sorry for the journey you are being placed on. I wish you were closer, I'd invite you to our turkey day celebration!


Ha, I was thinking the same thing. Except I don't know what we're doing yet.


----------



## Alaskan

That is so sad.  It is hard when people do not realize how much hurt they are causing... Or care.

It blows my mind that I allow myself to get hurt when people say things that they shouldn't... But it sure is difficult to take a deep breath, forgive them, and ignore them, and be happy with the joys that you do have. Or find new joys!

So... I feel you, and I am sorry for the pain you are experiencing.

Keep ranting. I find it helps to type it all out.


----------



## seminole wind

I am so glad I am understood here. Thankyou for you all saying what you did.

It did help writing it out. No wonder I like people owned by chickens.


----------



## robin416

Owned by the chickens, the dogs, the cats and whatever other creature wanders in to our lives. I think we have the better of it being owned by them.


----------



## seminole wind

Alaskan said:


> That is so sad.  It is hard when people do not realize how much hurt they are causing... Or care.
> 
> It blows my mind that I allow myself to get hurt when people say things that they shouldn't... But it sure is difficult to take a deep breath, forgive them, and ignore them, and be happy with the joys that you do have. Or find new joys!
> 
> So... I feel you, and I am sorry for the pain you are experiencing.
> 
> Keep ranting. I find it helps to type it all out.


I think the older I get, the more I'm willing to confront those who need an attitude adjustment. I am not fully there yet, but I am more aware and less timid. And I have met good people in the last few years that make the others more obvious.


----------



## zamora

nannypattyrn said:


> My summer vacation is the dreaded "change of life" & my hubby who is and always has been very hot natured.


I call mine my 'personal summer' which is wonderful in the Winter, in the Summer, not so much!


----------



## seminole wind

Of course I thought I would wash and wax my truck. In one day. Ha! 3 days. I ended up doing a lot of detailing too. So I washed, waxed, got spray protector and treated all the black plastic, etc. and the bed cover. Cleaned the door spaces, cleaned the inside dash board etc. Even put tire shine on. 

Of course, what happens a few hours after you do all this? Yes, rain. And more today.


----------



## Alaskan

That is why I never sand the driveway... No matter how slick it gets (OK... I did sand once because I could no longer drive up).

If you sand the road it guarantees rain.

So.... I just let the car slide all of the way down.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Of course I thought I would wash and wax my truck. In one day. Ha! 3 days. I ended up doing a lot of detailing too. So I washed, waxed, got spray protector and treated all the black plastic, etc. and the bed cover. Cleaned the door spaces, cleaned the inside dash board etc. Even put tire shine on.
> 
> Of course, what happens a few hours after you do all this? Yes, rain. And more today.


Yep, never fails. It happens to me every time. I quit washing my truck and just sweep out the floorboard...done.


----------



## jn4

If I need rain I just wash my Cherokee


----------



## seminole wind

My aunt and uncle used to lather up the van and back it out into the rain. My mom laughed at them. I thought it was a good idea.

Jn4, always. However, I don't think a wax job has ever looked real good til it rains on it.

Anyone swear by a chamois?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yep, Jim uses a chamois. I also bring unused lint free surgical towels home. They are wonderful for windows.


----------



## dawg53

I used chamois on a vette I used to own.


----------



## Alaskan

Oohoooohhh, you owned a vette! What year?


----------



## dawg53

Alaskan said:


> Oohoooohhh, you owned a vette! What year?


It was a 77.


----------



## Alaskan

Very nice!!


----------



## Nm156

First snow.


----------



## Alaskan

So cold here.... Stupid fire went out... My hands are hurting from my arthritis, so I am not about to chop any kindling. -sigh-


----------



## seminole wind

OMG!!! Snow. Sheesh it looks cold!


----------



## Nm156

The next day.


----------



## jn4

brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## seminole wind

Thankyou for reminding me why I moved to Florida. Tonight will be really cold-51 f.

NM, is that your barn?


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> Thankyou for reminding me why I moved to Florida. Tonight will be really cold-51 f.
> 
> NM, is that your barn?


And i asked myself why did i move back from Texas
That is the machine shed.The barn is being reclaimed/recycled .


----------



## Nm156

Here's the barn.
View attachment 19010

Here's the barn 2-2014
View attachment 19011


----------



## Alaskan

Oooooh! Really big outbuildings!!!!!!! -drool-

Sorry about the snow, it does bite. Pretty though, as long as your house is warm, and no livestock are freezing.


----------



## seminole wind

They stopped selling my favorite hair color so it's been hit and miss since them. Medium blonde is interpreted many ways and I hate them all. So I got out the highlights box and went to town! So now I have really really light lights. Anything was better than what it was.

Did you know you can learn to blow out a hair style and high light your hair on You Tube? Next I'm going to learn how to do eye brows.


----------



## Alaskan

You can learn to do anything on you tube. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Nm156

seminolewind said:


> They stopped selling my favorite hair color so it's been hit and miss since them. Medium blonde is interpreted many ways and I hate them all. So I got out the highlights box and went to town! So now I have really really light lights. Anything was better than what it was.
> 
> Did you know you can learn to blow out a hair style and high light your hair on You Tube? Next I'm going to learn how to do eye brows.


Come to Michigan and i can hook you up.Been licensed since 1994


----------



## nannypattyrn

I love You Tube! But, that said, my DD is a beautician /cosmotologist so I can go to You Tube for other things!


----------



## zamora

OM, the snow! Brrrrr. It was freezing (32) in South Mississippi this morning and the frost was more than I cared for. You may keep the snow.


----------



## robin416

zamora said:


> OM, the snow! Brrrrr. It was freezing (32) in South Mississippi this morning and the frost was more than I cared for. You may keep the snow.


You were even colder than us in S. AL. 38 with no frost.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We got down to 27 on Sat & 31 last night. Hard freeze and "hoary" frost on v Sat night and just light frost last night.


----------



## Alaskan

Ah... Nothing better than having the windows open on a day with snow outside.

(Kids made a smoky fire)


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> Come to Michigan and i can hook you up.Been licensed since 1994


Nm, is that your trade?

This is me and Florida. I blow dry my hair. I go outside. My hair frizzes and gets distorted making me look like I got out of bed and didn't even comb. So I ordered heat protective and a flat iron. In fact I just ordered a bunch of stuff. Hard mousse for the back, regular mousse for the front, hair spray, heat protector , flat iron. I will be spending hours practicing and becoming good at this.

Does anyone use an eyelash curler? I think I need one of those too.


----------



## seminole wind

Funny , on you tube last night, there was a male makeup artist talking about applying mascara and yes he did his own eyes. Not gay, just teaching how to put mascara on.

I cleaned coops today, I have pens to rake tomorrow. Now if I could just get my house clean.......


----------



## seminole wind

I have never watched America's got talent or X factor. Now I've become addicted to it on You Tube. No adds, and they have many categories such as Best Performances of all Time, or Top Singers, etc. And there are many without commercials (yeah). So I've been spending hours watching . And I can fast forward thru the ones I don't want to listen to, LOL. I love You Tube.


----------



## Alaskan

A rant that I can't stick where I want to stick it. 

The ROYAL problem that I have with this meme is that it screams "I am over privileged, or very sheltered, or have no understanding of other people different from myself"

Kind of along the lines of people walking up to a native Alaskan and saying "Oh, you aren't doing that right, let me help you" while thinking that they are being super helpful to the "underprivileged race", and never noticing that they are in fact being super insulting and very racist since they are making it clear that the only "right way" to do something is the white way.

The reason I see this meme has having those problems is that though YES, I love coffee... Coffee is a very restrictive substance.

1. Coffee is EXPENSIVE, so you are cutting out all poor

2. Coffee consumption is specific to certain areas of the world, and regions, etc. etc.

3. Also, coffee is a VERY hot topic in a number of religious groups. Muslims list coffee as NOT being a clearly good food, but it also isn't on their "you better never touch it" list (pig is on the "better never touch it" list). Because of this, strict Muslims will not ever touch coffee, but the more moderate Muslims will probably drink it. Mennonites are never supposed to drink coffee (a very clear no for them).

4. Coffee is a big hot button topic for many environmentalists and ecological types. So if you don't have a big "fair trade" and "organic" label before the word coffee, you probably made all of those people angry.

To wrap up, YES we should actually love our neighbor. However, if you are so ignorant as to not know that coffee is a highly controversial substance for a number of people, the only way you will be able to show "peace and love to all" is if you stay in your little bubble where you never meet or learn about the rest of the people of the world

The meme:


----------



## Nm156

I guess that's why Starbucks went with the plain red cup.Somebody somewhere will always be offended .


----------



## Alaskan

I agree that someone somewhere will always be offended.

And I am anti- all the PC overkill.

However, picking a clear hot button topic as the center of your "let us all get together in peace and love" poster is just wrong.


----------



## Alaskan

I guess it bugs me, because the assumption is that "we are all the same, and if we just were not such giant jerks, we would realize that we are all the same"

And we are NOT all the same. There are some WILDLY different people in this world.

I think we should say, "love everyone, even when we are impressively different"

That meme kind of hits me on the head with "if you don't want to go to a coffee house and talk, then you are a racist jerk".


----------



## seminole wind

What's a meme?


----------



## Alaskan

Isn't that what the photos with some words on them are called?

I am old, this new jargon is hard for me to keep up with.


----------



## zamora

Yes, Alaskan, you got it correct.

I remember the good old days when everyone was different and we celebrated the differences instead of criticizing them or trying to make 'everyone equal'. I guess I'm old too. *sigh*

I HATE 'PC' by the way. Just sayin'.


----------



## Nm156

As James Hetfield wrote in 1988
"You can do it your own way ,if it is done just how i say"


----------



## seminole wind

If it wasn't for the darn English rule in our early country with their high taxes on tea, coffee may not be as popular today.

I love coffee. Can't live without it. I love Starbucks. They are pricey, but I know that I can get the same same cuppa joe anywhere in the country. Their training program is pretty intense. That's what you pay for.

We went to an Inn one time in Freeport (?) Main, and the inn had 3pm high tea. After shopping and the cold, tracking back to the Inn and having tea and a snack really hit the spot. Coffee would have not fit the picture, LOL


----------



## Alaskan

Yep Zamora, I am with you!

I love differences, I do not think that loving differences makes me racist.

However, this current PC trend very much smacks you over the head if you ever want to point out differences.

Why can't they see that differences are GOOD?

What is interesting is I was reading a book last night with 60s stuff in it which mentioned that in the 60s they were very much into loving differences.

Crazy how things change.


----------



## Alaskan

Nm156 said:


> As James Hetfield wrote in 1988
> "You can do it your own way ,if it is done just how i say"


Crazy how much that holds true now!!!!


----------



## Nm156

It always amazes me how people are united then one thing will throw up a dividing wall.
I don't see as much on here as i did on BYC.
Everybody came there united as chicken owners and these words will put up a wall and start a fight.
1 organic
2 GMO
3 Animal Protein
4 Dispatching a predator


----------



## seminole wind

Nm156 said:


> It always amazes me how people are united then one thing will throw up a dividing wall.
> I don't see as much on here as i did on BYC.
> Everybody came there united as chicken owners and these words will put up a wall and start a fight.
> 1 organic
> 2 GMO
> 3 Animal Protein
> 4 Dispatching a predator


Didn't you find that the average IQ on this board is higher ?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Didn't you find that the average IQ on this board is higher ?


Hahahahaha!


----------



## seminole wind

Spent the whole day painting the front door (double door). One more coat.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Spent the whole day painting the front door (double door). One more coat.


I'm glad you're having decent weather to paint. We're stuck in a 'northeaster' pattern again. That's all we've had this fall and winter; 2 days decent weather, 5 days bad weather. 
Day before yesterday we got a 20 minute gully washer. The 2" pool hose I had rigged to the gutter on the coop couldnt handle the volume of rainwater and overflowed in the pen, flooding a small area in the pen. The sand absorbed the water after it stopped raining. 
I'm going to Lowe's this morning to buy a 4" corrugated drain hose. I'll post pics once I get it rigged up. 
I wish I could send all this rain out to California where they really need it.


----------



## seminole wind

Wow. Lots of rain by you and none here. It will be in the 50 s tonight.


----------



## seminole wind

We are having such beautiful outside weather. 70 's .


----------



## dawg53

The lousy weather finally pushed out of here around noon yesterday. We're currently in the low 40's and will be in the low 70's all week, NO rain! Love it!


----------



## seminole wind

I painted my double front door once. I painted it twice. Problem is now it's covered with brush marks. So I did some research and found that the paint was too thick and dried too fast (real fast). So I got a chemical to dilute the paint and slow down the drying time. I got a 4" roller to roll all the surfaces I can. Why do tasks take a lot longer than they are thought to? Don't answer that, LOL


----------



## seminole wind

I also fixed an area of the pen around the door. Space too big. I continue to look for things that have more troubling areas.


----------



## robin416

I've had a paint brush or roller in my hand almost non stop for the last three years. First dolling up the place we were selling and now fixing the one we bought. I'm over it.

I always use a roller on larger flat areas. Those little foam rollers are awesome for achieving a smooth surface. Even using the chemical in the paint does not insure that brush marks won't show.

Don't forget to sand before rolling because the brush marks will show through.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks for the tip! I also have 2 gallons of Colonial blue to repaint my coop. I bought a sprayer for that!


----------

